# Majestics New Years Day Picnic 2010



## .TERRY.

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAM, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706


Please help us spread the word. Thanks  
Terry


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## EZUP62

sante fe dam... shit that is way closer for me :thumbsup: what part of the damn..


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Dec 21 2009, 12:54 PM~16048241
> *sante fe dam... shit that is way closer for me :thumbsup: what part of the damn..
> *


lots 5 and 6 so far


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Dec 21 2009, 12:54 PM~16048241
> *sante fe dam... shit that is way closer for me :thumbsup: what part of the damn..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## classic53

COOL WHAT TIME DOES PARK OPEN FOR ROLL IN


----------



## Rod Stewart

bbq's permitted?


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by classic53+Dec 21 2009, 01:13 PM~16048430-->
> 
> 
> 
> COOL WHAT TIME DOES PARK OPEN FOR ROLL IN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7am
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Dec 21 2009, 01:17 PM~16048464
> *bbq's permitted?
> *


no charcoal


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 01:19 PM~16048477
> *7am
> 
> no charcoal
> *


THANKS


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 21 2009, 01:40 PM~16048699
> *THANKS
> *


----------



## pauls 1967

classic style cc will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 21 2009, 01:42 PM~16048719
> *classic style cc will be there :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for your support


----------



## RUSTY 36

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 01:31 PM~16048034
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> Please help us spread the word. Thanks
> Terry
> *


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL. WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

OH SNAP... I can dig it...


----------



## Boy.HighClass




----------



## BIGDMACK




----------



## MR.INC

HELL YEAH ''STYLISTICS'' LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB INC.................
WILL BE THERE LIKE ALWAYS..


----------



## The_Shadow

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 01:31 PM~16048034
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> Please help us spread the word. Thanks
> Terry
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86

ITS GOIN TO BE FIRME!! CANT WAIT! SANTA FE DAM IS A GOOD SPOT!!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 21 2009, 03:09 PM~16049748
> *ITS GOIN TO BE FIRME!! CANT WAIT! SANTA FE DAM IS A GOOD SPOT!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 21 2009, 03:09 PM~16049757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## B Town Fernie

Closer for me


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE. ...


----------



## redrum702

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

Alright!!!! Closer drive!! Get an extra hour of sleep!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos

IS THERE GONNA BE AN ENTRANCE FEE BESIDES THE PARK FEE???
ITS GONNA BE A BAD ASS PICNIC AT THE DAM


----------



## pauls 1967

CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE TO REPRESENT AND ALSO SHOW UNITY...... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR MAJESTICS...  :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV

ELUSIVE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :nicoderm:


----------



## 82gbody rider

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Dec 21 2009, 07:00 PM~16051581
> *IS THERE GONNA BE AN ENTRANCE FEE BESIDES THE PARK FEE???
> ITS GONNA BE A BAD ASS PICNIC AT THE DAM
> *



x2


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 21 2009, 07:25 PM~16052327
> *x2
> *


10 at gate and then 10 at our side of the park = $20


----------



## 82gbody rider

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 08:30 PM~16052378
> *10 at gate and then 10 at our side of the park = $20
> *



cool


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 21 2009, 08:21 PM~16052297
> *TECHNIQUES  C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE TO REPRESENT AND ALSO SHOW UNITY...... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR MAJESTICS...   :thumbsup:
> *


i'll be lookin' for ya! :0


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION

TOGETHER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## .TERRY.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coby333

LOVE ONES RIP CC will be there!!!


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 08:30 PM~16052378
> *10 at gate and then 10 at our side of the park = $20
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

HELL YA I DONT HAVE TO DRIVE FAR UP THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE SEE YOU THERE CHOWWWWWWWWW................


----------



## supreme82

HELL YEAH THATS ALOT CLOSER FOR US. CONTAGIOUS C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc

Thats Closer to home ill check that out :thumbsup:


----------



## del toro

LIMITED C.C WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Dec 21 2009, 12:54 PM~16048241
> *sante fe dam... shit that is way closer for me :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: x2


----------



## ROLY ROZAY

So it aint out in hollywood park no more?


----------



## Johnny562

*
What's are the spectator parking and entry to the show fees???




*


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305+Dec 22 2009, 08:56 AM~16057112-->
> 
> 
> 
> So it aint out in hollywood park no more?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Johnny562_@Dec 22 2009, 09:00 AM~16057138
> *
> What's are the spectator parking and entry to the show fees???
> 
> *


10 at park gate and then 10 per car to our parking lots


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 22 2009, 09:02 AM~16057149
> *
> 10 per car to our parking lots
> *


Spectators/Walk-ins are also $10 (at your gate)???


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Dec 22 2009, 09:05 AM~16057176
> *Spectators/Walk-ins are also $10 (at your gate)???
> *


no walk ins, u gotta drive to our side


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 22 2009, 09:12 AM~16057243
> *no walk ins, u gotta drive to our side
> *


so how much for spectators


----------



## SowlowsC.C.

*MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!! OCEANSIDE AND RIVERSIDE....*


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Dec 22 2009, 09:58 AM~16057655
> *so how much for spectators
> *


its 10 to get in


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Dec 22 2009, 10:07 AM~16057749
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!! OCEANSIDE AND RIVERSIDE....
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG KLEVS

THAT'S KOOL WITH ME, I'M DOWN THE STREET. COUNCIL C.C WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Dec 22 2009, 10:20 AM~16057909
> *THAT'S KOOL WITH ME, I'M DOWN THE STREET. COUNCIL C.C WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE... LOOKING FORWARD TO ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC TO START OUT THE YEAR


----------



## BIG KLEVS

ARE YOU CHARGING FOR SMALL TRAILERS?


----------



## BIG PAGE

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>my company designed and printed the MAJESTICS 2010 PICNIC FLYER 

IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED IN BANNERS , FLYERS, BUSINESS CARD , OR VEHICLE WRAPS
,PLEASE PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## 60delivery

Original Bomb's will be there!!!!


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Dec 22 2009, 11:25 AM~16058423
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>my company company designed and printed the MAJESTICS 2010 PICNIC FLYER
> 
> IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED IN BANNERS , FLYERS, BUSINESS CARD , OR VEHICLE WRAPS
> ,PLEASE PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

picnic back at the park [a real park]...yea buddy!...... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## AZ CONNECTION




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Dec 22 2009, 11:07 AM~16057749
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!! OCEANSIDE AND RIVERSIDE....
> 
> 
> *


X :0 2 :worship:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: COOL! RITE DOWN DA STREET!!!! :0


----------



## 805Alfy

why the new spot


----------



## 86bluemcLS

majestic new years is the reason im getting my car ready when i heard i wuz cancelled i wuz like noooooooooooooooooo like the world was about to end then i heard it was moved to new spot and i was happy again lol but yea man


JusDipN CC will be there


----------



## supreme82

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Dec 22 2009, 09:51 PM~16064655
> *why the new spot
> *


x2 either way were still going


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Dec 22 2009, 09:51 PM~16064655
> *why the new spot
> *


inglewood pd shut us down


----------



## chaio

SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 22 2009, 10:17 PM~16064962
> *SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chef

new location but same bad ass show , LA GENTE is going to be their :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

TTT


----------



## BLOB

DEDICATED RIDERZ WILL B THERE


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

anybody still hopping ?


----------



## chevbombs

Isn't The hopping In dirt this year?


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 22 2009, 12:31 PM~16059028
> *picnic back at the park [a real park]...yea buddy!...... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 23 2009, 02:03 PM~16069665
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS.

TIMELESS CLASSICS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## peanuthpls

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Dec 23 2009, 06:41 PM~16072152
> *TIMELESS CLASSICS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ez64

GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB WIIL BE THERE....... :420:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 23 2009, 11:50 AM~16068316
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## CHUCC

:nicoderm:


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY CC,,,,SD,AND RIV,,,WILL BE THERE :0


----------



## Toro

Impalas Magazine will definately be in the house.....


----------



## peanuthpls

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 24 2009, 09:50 AM~16077419
> *Impalas Magazine will definately be in the house.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by BLOB_@Dec 23 2009, 10:35 AM~16067599
> *DEDICATED RIDERZ WILL B THERE
> *


Simon que si homeboy.....


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

DELEGATION WILL BE THERE


----------



## ULTIMATE GLAMOUR

ultimate riders in the house


----------



## rightwire




----------



## kandylac

_What happend with the old spot? _ :dunno:


----------



## Donny Biggs

Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin: Its coming closer and closer to The OC!  I'm gonna reseal my motor and tune the 64 up.. I'm gonna try to make it there.


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C.

WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pepe86

WAY CLOSER YEA


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Dec 24 2009, 09:09 PM~16083356
> *Nice!  :cheesy:  :biggrin: Its coming closer and closer to The OC!  I'm gonna reseal my motor and tune the 64 up.. I'm gonna try to make it there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Dec 21 2009, 09:49 PM~16053280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAAAAAATS RITE BRO!!! GOT A 'HYDRO CASING?' LOL.</span> :tears:*


----------



## MEGAKRON

Rollin in the 64ss from tha OC.


----------



## BIGMIKE

:0


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C.

dont know if were leaving town but if not FamiliaPride will be there.


----------



## CPT BOY

how much for intrance?


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Dec 24 2009, 09:09 PM~16083356
> *Nice!  :cheesy:  :biggrin: Its coming closer and closer to The OC!  I'm gonna reseal my motor and tune the 64 up.. I'm gonna try to make it there.
> *


why dont you guys try to make it at hart park,save you some money :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 26 2009, 02:03 AM~16092458
> *why dont you guys try to make it at hart park,save you some money :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## luv_my58

SHOWTIME CC. SO CAL & SEATTLE WILL B THERE !


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 26 2009, 02:01 AM~16092456
> *how much for intrance?
> *


 :cheesy: $10 at gate


----------



## CHUCC

TTT


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## BOOM!

:biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser

Classic Memories will be in attendance


----------



## luv_my58

> _Originally posted by eldee_@Dec 26 2009, 05:35 PM~16095858
> *did santa fe dam get cancelled
> *


wtf..... hope it's not true....can anybody confirm?????????


----------



## leo84cutlass

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 02:31 PM~16048034
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAM, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> Please help us spread the word. Thanks
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS TO FAR FOR ME CAN THEY BRING IT DOWN TO SAN DIEGO.. :cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac John

If it has, could somebody who would know, please post the knew location.Me and a few homies are riding down from nor-cal,and would like to know where were going.Thanks


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Cadillac John_@Dec 26 2009, 10:02 PM~16098681
> *If it has, could somebody who would know,  please post the knew location.Me and a few homies are riding down from nor-cal,and would like to know where were going.Thanks
> *


location has not changed, if anything does change we will post it up in this topic.


----------



## calbombas

NOR-CAL GOING DOWN SOUTH TO START THE NEW YEAR LOWRIDING CAN'T WAIT


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAM, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706_
> 
> 
> _T T T_


----------



## scooby nok

Nokturnal will be there


----------



## 60delivery

Any food vendors going to there???? Last year I dont think there were any!


----------



## 60delivery

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

TTT Thee Artistics will be there


----------



## Cadillac John

Hey Terry,Thanks for getting back to me so fast.I will keep an eye out on this topic for any new info.Thanks again


----------



## bagged-63-rag




----------



## Scarfresh

*....Post The FlyerI Need To Print It Out and Pass It Around.

Hope I Can Make It,Little Road Trip I See....*


----------



## cady818

TAKIn OVEr CAR Club WIll be ThEre..... :biggrin: .


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Cadillac John_@Dec 27 2009, 03:44 PM~16103428
> *Hey Terry,Thanks for getting back to me so fast.I will keep an eye out on this topic for any new info.Thanks again
> *


----------



## jaycee

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## pepes21

where is the show gonna be at this year?


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Dec 27 2009, 09:51 PM~16105744
> *where is the show gonna be at this year?
> *


15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## mykee

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 12:31 PM~16048034
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAM, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> Please help us spread the word. Thanks
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## new breed

NEW BREED WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Dec 27 2009, 08:35 PM~16105583
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 01:31 PM~16048034
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAM, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> Please help us spread the word. Thanks
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how far is it from universal city?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Dec 28 2009, 04:34 PM~16113021
> *how far is it from universal city?
> *


a HOP..a skip and a big jump on the freeway :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Dec 28 2009, 03:34 PM~16113021
> *how far is it from universal city?
> *


Just over 25 miles.


http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&lat=34.13049&...windale%2C%20ca


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Dec 28 2009, 04:56 PM~16113234
> *Just over 25 miles.
> http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&lat=34.13049&...windale%2C%20ca
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ALTERED ONES

santa fe dam lets roll :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Dec 28 2009, 04:09 PM~16113361
> *thanks homie
> *


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Big Rich

new years forecast 72 degrees sunny :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 28 2009, 05:56 PM~16113938
> *new years forecast 72 degrees  sunny :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fathertime

That's cool hopefully,it'll be saucey with a;ot of cars food and good Time.
Fathertime of The Stylistics - Los Angeles C.C.


----------



## GROUPEC

GROUPE CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin:


----------



## ELGORDO

*JUST II LOWW C.C FROM SAN DIEGO, WILL BE THERE*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 28 2009, 05:56 PM~16113938
> *new years forecast 72 degrees  sunny :biggrin:
> *


cool..no rain


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 26 2009, 11:37 AM~16094201
> *:cheesy: $10 at gate
> *


Is it just $10 at the gate, or are you charging another $10 to get in your side of the park?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

*TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE IN THE HOUSE PUTTIN IN WORK*.....


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## del toro

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Dec 27 2009, 08:51 PM~16105744
> *where is the show gonna be at this year?
> *


WHAT'S UP PEPE! :biggrin: !! LimiteD c.c


----------



## EL VAGO 84

:thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

What time is roll in?


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Richard

whats up kid? :biggrin:


----------



## Richard

Its like that!


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 21 2009, 08:21 PM~16052297
> *TECHNIQUES  C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE TO REPRESENT AND ALSO SHOW UNITY...... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR MAJESTICS...   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 29 2009, 09:07 AM~16121130
> *What time is roll in?
> *


early as possible,usually 7 am


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## 909vert63




----------



## folkseca

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2009, 09:41 PM~16106284
> *
> *


 The Folks will be rolling!


----------



## brd2ball

VEGAS MOSTWANTED WILL BE THERE :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiger 714

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

THE BLACK N BLUE WILL BE THERE


----------



## BOOM!

so what parking lot is the show going to used? Is there going to be parking in the grass?


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by BOOM!+Dec 29 2009, 04:30 PM~16125446-->
> 
> 
> 
> so what parking lot is the show going to used? Is there going to be parking in the grass?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 12:55 PM~16048250
> *lots 5 and 6 so far
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

x2
please confirm..coming from out of town


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by folkseca_@Dec 29 2009, 03:27 PM~16123395
> *The Folks will be rolling!
> *


 :0 jj said he was going too


----------



## .TERRY.

As of now plans havent changed and the Dam is still going on. However we have been looking into other spots but nothing has panned out, We will post up any changes that do happen as soon as we find out. We apologize for any confusion that we may have caused with the location changes.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 29 2009, 05:33 PM~16126106
> *As of now plans havent changed and the Dam is still going on. However we have been looking into other spots but nothing has panned out, We will post up any changes that do happen as soon as we find out. We apologize for any confusion that we may have caused with the location changes.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GROUPEC

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 29 2009, 05:33 PM~16126106
> *As of now plans havent changed and the Dam is still going on. However we have been looking into other spots but nothing has panned out, We will post up any changes that do happen as soon as we find out. We apologize for any confusion that we may have caused with the location changes.
> 
> 
> *


COO
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

*just confirmed with twin from compton majestics ,that the picnic is still on at santa fe dam!!!!!!!!!!!!please stop spreading rumors that aint true!!!*


----------



## chef

thanks big rich , we have the homies coming down from our oxnard chapter so it's cool we know for sure , it's going to be a great picnic :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by chef_@Dec 29 2009, 07:32 PM~16127422
> *thanks big rich , we have the homies coming down from our oxnard chapter so  it's cool we know for sure , it's going to be a great picnic  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: see you there homie


----------



## bumberent

is the hop friday orr sunday


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 29 2009, 07:18 PM~16127215
> *just confirmed with twin from compton  majestics ,that the picnic is still on at santa fe dam!!!!!!!!!!!!please stop spreading rumors that aint true!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 805MAC1961

Rumors fly so fast, that's why we just wanted to ask to make sure!


----------



## pepes21

rumor fly faster than shit I almost cancelled plans to go. 
it will be poping fo sho
will be there w. the grill and carne 
too bad my car aint done yet but 2010 I will be coming out w my glass's (2) fo sho


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 29 2009, 09:20 PM~16128069
> *Rumors fly so fast, that's why we just wanted to ask to make sure!
> 
> *


HEARD RUMORS TOO THATS WHY IM CHECKIN RITE NOW!!!!....I MEAN THERES NO TIME TO MAKE CHANGES!!....THATS WHY I WANTED TO MAKE SURE!!


----------



## TURTLE 62

TRUERIDERS WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevbombs

Are dogs allowed? I want to take my bulldog


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Dec 29 2009, 09:37 PM~16129066
> *Are dogs allowed? I want to take my bulldog
> *


yes


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 29 2009, 07:18 PM~16127215
> *just confirmed with twin from compton  majestics ,that the picnic is still on at santa fe dam!!!!!!!!!!!!please stop spreading rumors that aint true!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wrpcounty

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 21 2009, 02:31 PM~16048034
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAM, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> Please help us spread the word. Thanks
> Terry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## wrpcounty




----------



## folkseca

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2009, 06:23 PM~16125989
> *:0 jj said he was going too
> *


Why don't you fly down are represent TEJAS homie!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by folkseca_@Dec 29 2009, 10:18 PM~16129633
> *Why don't you fly down are represent TEJAS homie!
> *


 :0


----------



## del toro

WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Vasquez61

We have all ready started loading up, can't wait to show up :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Dec 30 2009, 12:23 AM~16130442
> *We have all ready started loading up, can't wait to show up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Dec 30 2009, 12:23 AM~16130442
> *We have all ready started loading up, can't wait to show up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RAMP :0


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

TIGHT! Closer to my new spot!  See everyonr there. :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 21 2009, 02:17 PM~16048464
> *bbq's permitted?
> *


UR WHITE. YALL CANT COOK NO BBQ NOHOW!!!!!!


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

SANTA FE DAM ALWAYS A GOOD TIME.DON'T MISS OUT. U KNOW IT'S GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK. SEE YA FRIDAY...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 30 2009, 04:54 AM~16131459
> *SANTA FE DAM ALWAYS A GOOD TIME.DON'T MISS OUT. U KNOW IT'S GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK. SEE YA FRIDAY...
> *


X2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## chevbombs

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Dec 30 2009, 01:23 AM~16131175
> *TIGHT! Closer to my new spot!    See everyonr there. :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 30 2009, 12:33 AM~16129850
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## TAVO!L1

RAIN OR SHINE DOES IT MATTER?? :0


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by TAVO!L_@Dec 30 2009, 09:51 AM~16133073
> *RAIN OR SHINE DOES IT MATTER?? :0
> *


forecast is sunny


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION

THE BLACK AND BLUE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 4SHOW


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC+Dec 28 2009, 08:38 PM~16115935-->
> 
> 
> 
> GROUPE CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELGORDO_@Dec 28 2009, 09:10 PM~16116261
> *JUST II LOWW C.C FROM SAN DIEGO, WILL BE THERE
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 30 2009, 05:07 AM~16131472
> *X2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 30 2009, 10:04 AM~16133181
> *forecast is sunny
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 30 2009, 12:04 PM~16133788
> *:thumbsup:
> *


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 29 2009, 08:40 PM~16127531
> *is the hop Friday or Sunday
> *


Hey Terry, whats the word on this i've heard the same, picnic on Fri and Hop on Sun???


----------



## classic53

THE ONLY WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR MAJESTICS PIC NIC :thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL

will be there


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Dec 30 2009, 12:23 AM~16130442
> *We have all ready started loading up, can't wait to show up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S THE GOOD LIFE NICE TRUCK N VICLA


----------



## andrewlister

ill be checking back soon, there better be a lot of pics posted :rant:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Dec 30 2009, 12:26 PM~16134574
> *Hey Terry, whats the word on this i've heard the same, picnic on Fri and Hop on Sun???
> *


Yes. We can no longer have the hop at the park and we are having to move it to sunday. We have already secured a spot for the hop and will let everybody know the location at our picnic this friday.


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 02:47 PM~16135927
> *Yes. We can no longer have the hop at the park and we are having to move it to sunday. We have already secured a spot for the hop and will let everybody know the location at our picnic this friday.
> *


This is getting out of hand :cheesy: I was gonna go for the hop on Fri. Now I have to wait till Sun... No prob!!!


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Dec 30 2009, 02:51 PM~16135974
> *This is getting out of hand  :cheesy: I was gonna go for the hop on Fri. Now I have to wait till Sun... No prob!!!
> *


come friday too


----------



## Johnny562




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

*
DON'T FORGET THE NIGHT B-4 THE BIGGEST PICNIC/CAR SHOW, STARTING OFF THE NEW YEAR................:biggrin: 

* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## chevbombs

Damm the hop is on Sunday I have to work!!!! That's fucked up all I was going was for the hop!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 02:47 PM~16135927
> *Yes. We can no longer have the hop at the park and we are having to move it to sunday. We have already secured a spot for the hop and will let everybody know the location at our picnic this friday.
> *


So now we have a spot to go to Friday and Sunday!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

THIS EVEN GETS BETTER FRI AND SUN WUT A WEEKEND THANKS BIG M


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 30 2009, 03:45 PM~16136636
> *THIS EVEN GETS BETTER FRI AND SUN WUT A WEEKEND THANKS BIG M
> *


got something in the works for saturday too :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 04:01 PM~16136766
> *got something in the works for saturday too :biggrin:
> *


A MAJESTICS WEEKEND!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 05:01 PM~16136766
> *got something in the works for saturday too :biggrin:
> *


SHIT THIS EVEN GETS BETTER BETTER KEEP US POSTED HOMIES THANKS FOR MAKIN ALL THIS HAPPEN ITS NOT AS EASY AS EVERYONE THINKS


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 30 2009, 04:02 PM~16136774
> *A MAJESTICS WEEKEND!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

shit you guys shoulda got this on lock a long time ago were screwed we were driving in from norcal, now gotta cancel rooms no roses parade for the kids and wife its just not worth it to just see a show, wat do i do with my hopper for extra day . shit guess ill try again next year thats 3 of us that wont be comin sorry but i'm not as screwed as the people coming out of state that took time off work hope everything works out good luck


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 30 2009, 04:58 PM~16137238
> *shit you guys shoulda got this on lock a long time ago were screwed we were driving in from norcal, now gotta cancel rooms no roses parade for the kids and wife its just not worth it to just see a show, wat do i do with my hopper for extra day . shit guess ill try again next year thats 3 of us that wont be comin sorry but i'm not as screwed as the people coming out of state that took time off work hope everything works out good luck
> *


its unfortunate that things have ended up the way they have,. we have been doing our best with the hand that we've been dealt. they might not be the plans that we originally had, but itll still be a good weekend


----------



## ROLY ROZAY

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 06:01 PM~16136766
> *got something in the works for saturday too :biggrin:
> *




Damn I'm suppose to fly back home to miami saturday yall boys gonna make me cancel my shit just to spend the weekend out here


----------



## new breed

Can someone tell me is it gonna be crackin out there w/o the hop goin on we comin from up north no hop ugh we still ridin though!


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by new breed_@Dec 30 2009, 05:19 PM~16137421
> *Can someone tell me is it gonna be crackin out there w/o the hop goin on we comin from up north no hop ugh we still ridin though!
> *


lots of clean ass cars


----------



## DIPN714

u guys haveing da hop at da damm or not;;some one call big AL
7146049092


----------



## new breed

Aiight I'm sure sum1 will get sumthin crackin out there jus hate we gon' miss da hop make sure yaw put it on youtube!


----------



## monteloco

HOP IS ON SUNDAY NOT ON THI 1ST PICNIC CONFIRMED BY TERRY WHO KNOWS THIS


----------



## monteloco

WAS UP KOOL AID THIS IS PAPI


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Dec 30 2009, 05:36 PM~16137595
> *HOP IS ON SUNDAY NOT ON THI 1ST PICNIC CONFIRMED BY TERRY WHO KNOWS THIS
> *


yup :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

so wheres the hop gonna be at?can some1 pm me the info.

thanks


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid whats up


----------



## koolaid365

al shop friday indoors hop what u think koolaid uffin:


----------



## monteloco

FUCK IT TO KOOL AIDS ON FRIDAY RIGHT KOOL AID BRING IT BACK ON FRIDAY


----------



## bagged-63-rag

so wheres the hop on sunday gonna be?


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by bagged-63-rag_@Dec 30 2009, 06:02 PM~16137876
> *so wheres the hop on sunday gonna be?
> *


that will be announced on friday at the picnic


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 08:13 PM~16138004
> *that will be announced on friday at the picnic
> *


Terry the picnic is on friday for sure and also on that day you guys will announce the day of the hop either sat or sun. Just trying to understand that way i can tell my members tonight thanks....


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Dec 30 2009, 06:57 PM~16138496
> *Terry the picnic is on friday for sure and also on that day you guys will announce the day of the hop either sat or sun. Just trying to understand that way i can tell my members tonight thanks....
> *


hop is sunday, picnic is friday  its not the way we first planned, but its going to be good :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 08:59 PM~16138534
> *hop is sunday, picnic is friday   its not the way we first planned, but its going to be good  :biggrin:
> *


Terry all this going down in the same location.


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Dec 30 2009, 07:05 PM~16138593
> *Terry all this going down in the same location.
> *


picnic is friday at the dam, hop is a different location


----------



## bigrayman

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 28 2009, 11:47 PM~16118207
> *Is it just $10 at the gate, or are you charging another $10 to get in your side of the park?
> *


JUST HAVE TO ASK THIS , BECAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE ASKING - WHAT IS THE OTHER 10 DOLLARS FOR? IS IT FOR FOOD OR A PERMIT??     :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Dec 30 2009, 07:17 PM~16138730
> *JUST HAVE TO ASK THIS , BECAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE  ASKING - WHAT IS THE OTHER 10 DOLLARS FOR? IS IT FOR FOOD OR A PERMIT??         :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


it was for permit and lot rentals, but now its just 10 at the gate, no extra 10


----------



## Skim




----------



## bigrayman

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 08:22 PM~16138799
> *it was for permit and lot rentals, but now its just 10 at the gate, no extra 10
> *



COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Dec 30 2009, 07:27 PM~16138852
> *COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2009, 07:23 PM~16138812
> *
> *


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 08:22 PM~16138799
> *it was for permit and lot rentals, but now its just 10 at the gate, no extra 10
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala

THE LOYALTY ONE'S WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## la1983regal

*L.A.'S FINEST C.C. WILL BE THERE*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by 69 impala+Dec 30 2009, 08:51 PM~16140101-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE LOYALTY ONE'S WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-la1983regal_@Dec 30 2009, 08:51 PM~16140113
> *L.A.'S FINEST C.C. WILL BE THERE
> *


your support is appreciated


----------



## ALTERED ONES

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 09:03 PM~16140306
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 07:33 PM~16138920
> *
> *



O.K LET ME SEE IF I GOT IT THERE IS NO HOP ON THE 1 NEW YEARS DAY LIKE ALWAYS ???????????


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Dec 30 2009, 09:09 PM~16140422
> *O.K LET ME SEE IF I GOT IT THERE IS NO HOP ON THE 1 NEW YEARS DAY LIKE ALWAYS ???????????
> *


unfortunately yes


----------



## visionquest23

so wheres the hop??and what day?


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

:uh:


> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 10:10 PM~16140445
> *unfortunately yes
> *


 :tears:


----------



## BLUE OWL

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Dec 30 2009, 09:16 PM~16140537
> *so wheres the hop??and what day?
> *


sunday, location will be announced soon :biggrin:


----------



## ELGORDO

HOMIE IT'S A CRAZY :rofl: WEEKEND WITH THE PICNIC ON THE FIRST ( FRIDAY ) AND THE HOP ON THE THIRD ( SUNDAY ). DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO :banghead:


----------



## 619sick duece

SAN DIEGO GONA HURT SUM FEELNS :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Dec 30 2009, 09:52 PM~16141068
> *SAN DIEGO GONA HURT SUM FEELNS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Richard

Any questions ?


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Richard_@Dec 30 2009, 10:13 PM~16141377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDMACK

WE HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GOOD TIME WE ARE SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE, IT SHOULD BE A FUN WEEKEND, HOPE ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND FRIENDS AND SOLO RYDERS CAN MAKE IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2twin

Majestics on the move, Sante fe damn,doin it like no other


----------



## Punkin

BROWM PRIDE O.C. WILL BE THERE WE AT A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR LET MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Punkin_@Dec 30 2009, 10:39 PM~16141754
> *BROWN PRIDE O.C. WILL BE THERE WE A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR LET MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN
> *


----------



## Punkin

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 11:41 PM~16141776
> *
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE

NO MATTER WHERE ITS GONNA BE <span style=\'color:blue\'>WESTSIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 30 2009, 11:15 PM~16142071
> *NO MATTER WHERE ITS GONNA BE <span style=\'color:blue\'>WESTSIDE C.C.  WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: </span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Dec 30 2009, 10:21 PM~16141495
> *WE HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GOOD TIME WE ARE SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE, IT SHOULD BE A FUN WEEKEND, HOPE ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND FRIENDS AND SOLO RYDERS CAN MAKE IT    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*WHAT'S UP DMACK :wave: :wave: 
IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AND WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2009, 11:31 PM~16142200
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat

Willie the KId will be there,I aint got no lowrider but I got me some hoes who wanna fuck,if you scared of stretch marks or c section scars"DONT BE" cuz under that bitches belly is some bomb ass pussy,,get your mouth piece game and holla at WILLIES BICHES my girls are givin a recesion buster blow job special for the new year,so dont be scurred,holla at Willie


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 07:59 PM~16138534
> *hop is sunday, picnic is friday   its not the way we first planned, but its going to be good  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

were getting rides ready 4 da drive


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Dec 31 2009, 02:09 AM~16142681
> *Willie the KId will be there,I aint got no lowrider but I got me some hoes who wanna fuck,if you scared of stretch marks or c section scars"DONT BE" cuz under that bitches belly is some bomb ass pussy,,get your mouth piece game and holla at WILLIES BICHES my girls are givin a recesion buster blow job special for the new year,so dont be scurred,holla at Willie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CARROT

Is there gonna be enough room for all the cars? How many cars does each lot hold? We are hearing "rumors " that the lots wont hold very many cars.
DUKES San Diego is heading up there but dont want to get turned away. 
Thanks


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Dec 31 2009, 10:10 AM~16144422
> *Is there gonna be enough room for all the cars? How many cars does each lot hold? We are hearing "rumors " that the lots wont hold very many cars.
> DUKES San Diego is heading up there but dont want to get turned away.
> Thanks
> *


DAMM THATS WHAT WE HEARD TOO. AND ALSO THAT THE COPS ARE NOT NICE OUT THERE..IT GOT US THINKING TWICE,,,AND NOW THEY CHANGED THE HOP TO SUNDAY.......THAT SUCKS,,,,,MEMBERS ONLY CC NC SAN DIEGO....IS THERE ANYTHING GOING IN LOCAL.... :angry:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 31 2009, 01:13 AM~16142699
> *Jan 1st friday... santa fe damm.
> 
> Jan 2nd saturday Dream Team Customs in paramound(food and drinks)
> (Hang out open to everybody!
> 
> Jan 3 sunday in LYNWOOD
> HOP OFF FOR THE MONEY AND BELT AND TROPHIES.
> OFFICIAL NOTICE.AND STOP SAYING WE CANCELD!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

i live near the dam and it was foggy as hell this mornnig, so everyone going to the show be extra careful the fog didnt clear up untill 8am and keep trucha for all the check points theres one in la puente on valley ALRATO VATOS


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:dunno: :ugh: WELL HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD NEW YEARS LAST YEARS LOCATION WAS NICE AND HAD A GOOD TIME. HOPEFULLY THEY WILL HAVE ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL EVENT BIGG UPS BIGG "M"


----------



## six 2

weather is going to be clear. cold as a mutha fucka tho. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Dec 31 2009, 09:10 AM~16144422
> *Is there gonna be enough room for all the cars? How many cars does each lot hold? We are hearing "rumors " that the lots wont hold very many cars.
> DUKES San Diego is heading up there but dont want to get turned away.
> Thanks
> *


santa fe dam is one of the biggest parks in L.A. county,,holds alot of cars


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 31 2009, 11:39 AM~16145323
> *santa fe dam  is one of the biggest parks in L.A.  county,,holds alot of cars
> *


WHAT ABOUT..TRAILER PARKING...IS THAT AN XTRA CHARGE.......MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

ILL BE THERE REPRESENTING SEE YOU TOMMORROW 'THE QUEEN'


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 31 2009, 11:39 AM~16145323
> *santa fe dam  is one of the biggest parks in L.A.  county,,holds alot of cars
> *


Alright.
DUKES San Diego will be there!


----------



## Amahury760

IF ANY ONE IN SAN DIEGO .IS GOING ..POST WHAT TIME UR HEADING OUT,,,MAYBE WE CAN CARAVAN OUT THERE....MEMBERS ONLY CC NC SAN DIEGO...WE ARE TAKING ABOUT 8 CARS,,AND PLAN ON LEAVING OCEANSIDE ABOUT 6;00 AM......


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Dec 31 2009, 11:53 AM~16145480
> *Alright.
> DUKES San Diego will be there!
> *


WHAT TIME R U GUYS TAKIN OFF...


----------



## .TERRY.

The hop is on sunday, 8am-4pm 2535 Industry Way Lynwood 90262


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 31 2009, 11:54 AM~16145497
> *WHAT TIME R U GUYS TAKIN OFF...
> *


Those of us in the south bay are leaving at 5am and meeting up with the rest of the club from No. Co. at 6am at the rest stop before camp pendalton.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Dec 31 2009, 12:44 PM~16145902
> *Those of us in the south bay are leaving at 5am and meeting up with the rest of the club from No. Co. at 6am at the rest stop before camp pendalton.
> *


WHAT REST STOP THE ONE ON 5/78 OR THE ONE ON THE BASE PAST HARBOR DR...BUT 6 AM IT IS HOMIE JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT REST AREA...MEMBERS ONLY CC NC SD.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

everyone have a safe tripp


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 31 2009, 01:03 PM~16146076
> *WHAT REST STOP THE ONE ON 5/78 OR THE ONE ON THE BASE PAST HARBOR DR...BUT 6 AM IT IS HOMIE JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT REST AREA...MEMBERS ONLY CC NC SD.
> *


My bad. I didnt know there were that many rest stops in No Co. 
We're supposed to meet at the rest stop off of the 5 Frwy North.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Dec 31 2009, 01:09 PM~16146141
> *My bad. I didnt know there were that many rest stops in No Co.
> We're supposed to meet at the rest stop off of the 5 Frwy North.
> *


YEAH HOMIE THERES 2 OF THE 5FWY,,,ONE IN THE 78 FWY AND 5FWY,,AND ONE IN THE BASE,,,HIT ME UP SO WE CAN ROLL OUT TOGETHER... :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAM, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> 
> 
> 
> Q-vo, soy Lil Snapper im in THEE ARTISTICS-BC-SFV
> ...dis is tha real adress rite?juss wanna make sure...
> iether way imma be dere :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

Yes, that's the address


----------



## SNAPPER818

orale pues...gracias homie...


----------



## Richard

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Dec 31 2009, 02:09 AM~16142681
> *Willie the KId will be there,I aint got no lowrider but I got me some hoes who wanna fuck,if you scared of stretch marks or c section scars"DONT BE" cuz under that bitches belly is some bomb ass pussy,,get your mouth piece game and holla at WILLIES BICHES my girls are givin a recesion buster blow job special for the new year,so dont be scurred,holla at Willie
> *


----------



## six 2

IT'S ON AND CRACKIN NOW. :biggrin: FUCKIN GONA BE NICE.


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 31 2009, 01:26 PM~16146749
> *IT'S ON AND CRACKIN NOW.  :biggrin:  FUCKIN GONA BE NICE.
> *


Majestics New Years Weekend Schedule

Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
Sante Fe Damn, Irwindale, Parking lots 5/6

Saturday (2nd)-Kick back/Leave your chick at home!...6pm-???
Dream Team Customs, 7713 alondra blvd. Paramount ca 90723

Sunday (3rd)-Car Show/Hop...8am-4pm
"The Warehouse" 2535 Industry Way Lynwood 90262

Hope to see you all there, Thank you for your support, Please Repost :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by Richard_@Dec 31 2009, 02:25 PM~16146740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: YOO DUKE I HAVE 2 SAY THATS SOME FUNNY ISHH


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Dec 30 2009, 04:02 PM~16136144
> *THE COUNTDOWN HAS STARTED FOR TONIGHT!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kandylac

> Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
> Sante Fe Damn, Irwindale, Parking lots 5/6
> 
> Saturday (2nd)-Kick back/Leave your chick at home!...6pm-???
> Dream Team Customs, 7713 alondra blvd. Paramount ca 90723
> 
> Sunday (3rd)-Car Show/Hop...8am-4pm
> "The Warehouse" 2535 Industry Way Lynwood 90262</span>[/i]


----------



## Skim

:0 I see a lot of people driving in from loooong long distances out of state to attend. Drive safe fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Dec 31 2009, 12:47 PM~16146477
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAM, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> Q-vo, soy Lil Snapper im in THEE ARTISTICS-BC-SFV
> ...dis is tha real adress rite?juss wanna make sure...
> iether way imma be dere :biggrin:
> *


see u there homie


----------



## jenns64chevy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2009, 04:45 PM~16147783
> *:0 I see a lot of people driving in from loooong long distances out of state to attend. Drive safe fellas! :biggrin:
> *


and ladies :0


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Dec 31 2009, 04:53 PM~16148387
> *and ladies  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 31 2009, 05:55 PM~16148415
> *:cheesy:
> *


Can't wait!!  Finally gonna check this one out, won't be there til the afternoon tho!


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Dec 31 2009, 04:57 PM~16148423
> *Can't wait!!  Finally gonna check this one out, won't be there til the afternoon tho!
> *


stay all weekend. we have things to do all weekend


----------



## jenns64chevy

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 31 2009, 06:00 PM~16148465
> *stay all weekend. we have things to do all weekend
> *


sounds like fun, but I got a game to be tailgating at on Sunday :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Dec 31 2009, 04:53 PM~16148387
> *and ladies  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 31 2009, 06:24 PM~16148684
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


What's up RICH!!! I wanna see U and Cece!!  I have a bottle of Presidente with your name on it !! :cheesy: What's up for Saturday afternoon?


----------



## jenns64chevy

What hotel is everyone staying at? Can someone recommend one por fa?


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Dec 31 2009, 05:26 PM~16148701
> *What's up RICH!!! I wanna see U and Cece!!  I have a bottle of Presidente with your name on it !!  :cheesy:  What's up for Saturday afternoon?
> *


damnnnn :biggrin: ill look for you :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

Motel 6 Los Angeles - Baldwin Park #1011
14510 Garvey Avenue
I-10/San Bernardino Freeway at Puente Avenue
Baldwin Park, CA, 91706
Phone: (626) 960-5011 | Fax: (626) 813-0334 


for any out of towners,,this hotel is very close to the picnic ,about 10 minutes or less away


----------



## jenns64chevy

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Dec 31 2009, 06:57 PM~16148973-->
> 
> 
> 
> damnnnn  :biggrin: ill look for you  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't miss me, I'll be sportin my Impalas jacket  woohoo!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Rich_@Dec 31 2009, 06:58 PM~16148982
> *Motel 6 Los Angeles - Baldwin Park #1011
> 14510 Garvey Avenue
> I-10/San Bernardino Freeway at Puente Avenue
> Baldwin Park, CA, 91706
> Phone: (626) 960-5011 | Fax: (626) 813-0334
> for any out of towners,,this hotel is very close to the picnic ,about 10 minutes or less away
> *


Got it!!  thanks!!!


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY,,CC ROLLING IN FROM SAN DIEGO, AND RIVERSIDE,,, :0


----------



## carclublife.com

The picnic is still at Santa Fe Dam Correct? Some1 on myspace is posting the hollywood park flyer in the bulletin


----------



## SowlowsC.C.

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 31 2009, 07:04 PM~16149549
> *MEMBERS ONLY,,CC ROLLING IN FROM SAN DIEGO, AND RIVERSIDE,,, :0
> *



WONT STOP CANT STOP!!! REPING!!!!![/b]

:h5: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Dec 31 2009, 08:16 PM~16149656
> *WONT STOP CANT STOP!!! REPING!!!!!*
> 
> :h5:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :cheesy:
> [/b]


THATS RIGHT ,,,ARIEL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF,,,CANT STOP,WONT STOP......WE DONT TALK ABOUT IT .....WE BE ABOUT IT.........THE ONE AND ONLY CLUB REPRESENTING OCEANSIDE ,,CALI TO THE FULLEST :0


----------



## SowlowsC.C.

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 31 2009, 07:36 PM~16149765
> *THATS RIGHT ,,,ARIEL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF,,,CANT STOP,WONT STOP......WE DONT TALK ABOUT IT .....WE BE ABOUT IT.........THE ONE AND ONLY CLUB REPRESENTING OCEANSIDE ,,CALI TO THE FULLEST :0
> *



*for show!!!! CANT WAIT TILL WE ROLL IN REPING!!! Q-NO??? MAN CANT WAIT TILL MY CUTTY IS PAINTED!! BUT FOR NOW A FIRME ASS PROJECT!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## groovin ruben

should be there by 12


----------



## G2G_Al

Gangs to Grace will regretfully not be there this year, we are moving shops and did not get it all out, so we got to finish tomorrow....

Have a blessed New Year, hope to see all of you in 2010!!!


----------



## chef

dose anyone know about taking grills for the carne asada , is it cool ?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

heading out 3am


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 31 2009, 09:55 PM~16150200
> *heading out 3am
> *


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by chef_@Dec 31 2009, 09:40 PM~16150111
> *dose anyone know about taking grills for the carne asada , is it cool ?
> *


NO CHARCOAL GRILLS. PLEASE :biggrin: EVERYTHING ELSE COOL. :biggrin: HAPPY NEW YEARS.


----------



## DIPN714

county to da dam</span>


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 31 2009, 09:14 PM~16150323
> *county to da dam</span>
> *


5 or 91 to 605 north


----------



## 66wita6

ITS COOL,AS LONG ITS NOT A CHARCOL 1,PROPANE IS OK :uh:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 31 2009, 10:11 PM~16150294
> *NO CHARCOAL GRILLS. PLEASE  :biggrin: EVERYTHING ELSE COOL.  :biggrin: HAPPY NEW YEARS.
> *


MY BAD,SUM1 GOT DA ANSER QUICKER :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by carclublife.com_@Dec 31 2009, 07:10 PM~16149600
> *The picnic is still at Santa Fe Dam Correct? Some1 on myspace is posting the hollywood park flyer in the bulletin
> *


it was changed to santa fe dam


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 31 2009, 10:22 PM~16150373
> *MY BAD,SUM1 GOT DA ANSER QUICKER :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: JUST BRING THE HENESSY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## chef

thanks for the info see you guys tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

:cheesy: so its safe to say if anybody coming into town then this is the place 2 be :0


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2009, 10:55 PM~16150483
> *:cheesy: so its safe to say if anybody coming into town then this is the place 2 be :0
> *


IT'S SAFE HOMIE :biggrin: AND YES THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE. :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2009, 09:55 PM~16150483
> *:cheesy: so its safe to say if anybody coming into town then this is the place 2 be :0
> *


SKIM...YOU GONNA MAKE THE SHOW??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

PEACE OUT HOMIES I'M GOING TO GET FUCKED UP NOW. SEE EVERYBODY TOMMOROW. STAY SAFE. HAPPY NEW YEARS.


----------



## Big Rich

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERY ONE DRIVE SAFE


----------



## 619sick duece

:cheesy:any one want to nose up san diego gona put it down...


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..WILL LEAVE OCEANSIDE AT 6:30 AM..WILL SEE EVERYONE THERE....


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Southside Tijuana will be there :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONE661




----------



## B Town Fernie

uffin:


----------



## johnnys121

can't make it
making a huge pot of menudo for thr family and homies
post pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

ANY ONE HAS INFO ON TRAILOR PARKIN,,AND IS ITAN XTRA COST,,,


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 1 2010, 12:19 AM~16150562
> *SKIM...YOU GONNA MAKE THE SHOW??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 lol, u never know. See u in a few


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

so thay hopping on suday?


----------



## fatt49

:biggrin: on my way with black angel & 6duce thats added to the family see you guys there 
much love to the homies


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 1 2010, 09:44 AM~16152374
> *so thay hopping on suday?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 31 2009, 02:38 PM~16146806
> *Majestics New Years Weekend Schedule
> 
> Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
> Sante Fe Damn, Irwindale, Parking lots 5/6
> 
> Saturday (2nd)-Kick back/Leave your chick at home!...6pm-???
> Dream Team Customs, 7713 alondra blvd. Paramount ca 90723
> 
> Sunday (3rd)-Car Show/Hop...8am-4pm
> "The Warehouse" 2535 Industry Way Lynwood 90262
> 
> Hope to see you all there, Thank you for your support, Please Repost :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Just got here, this shit is poppin off. Way bigger than I expected.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHATS HAPPENIN THERE TODAY ? JUST THE PICNIC ?


----------



## PAYASO'S49

weres the pics . :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde

was good fun... place was already packed with cars when i got there at 8:30... more pics to come later..


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 1 2010, 04:34 PM~16154678
> *was good fun... place was already packed with cars when i got there at 8:30... more pics to come later..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .TERRY.

its still packed here!


----------



## plumjuc

Just got back myself theres still people going in :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Majestcs you guy throw A hell of a picnic. Over 2000 cars. We had a blast until I blew my engine loading it on the trailer. definately be there next year.


----------



## pauls 1967

HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE TTT FOR THE MAJESTICS


----------



## orangecountyjay

BIG PROPS TO MAJESTICS FOR THE SICKEST SHOW!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
GOOD WAY TO START THE YEAR!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by orangecountyjay_@Jan 1 2010, 05:49 PM~16155656
> *BIG PROPS TO MAJESTICS FOR THE SICKEST SHOW!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> GOOD WAY TO START THE YEAR!!!
> *


WHATS UP DOGGY GOOD TURN OUT HUH


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 1 2010, 05:45 PM~16155625
> *Majestcs you guy throw A hell of a picnic. Over 2000 cars. We had a blast until I blew my engine loading it on the trailer. definately be there next year.
> *


damn! over 2000 cars?! someone post some pix! :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde

i shouldve stayed longer :uh:, still had a hell good time


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

Thanks Majestics for another badass new years day picnic


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

do it!


----------



## luv_my58

SHOWTIME CC ...HAD A BLAST. GREAT WAY 2 START THE NEW YEAR! THANKS MAJESTICS..


----------



## ryanbk7




----------



## ryanbk7




----------



## ryanbk7




----------



## ryanbk7

my camera has the wrong date and time


----------



## ryanbk7




----------



## ryanbk7




----------



## ryanbk7




----------



## Mr lowrider305

Nice pics


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

what pics?


----------



## pepes21

first off HAPPY NEW YEAR
this show was off the chain 
majestics to the top


----------



## tequila sunrise

i'm grubbing right now, i'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 1 2010, 08:42 PM~16156630
> *i'm grubbing right now, i'll post pics in a bit.
> *


 :0


----------



## ALTERED ONES




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 1 2010, 07:45 PM~16155625
> *Majestcs you guy throw A hell of a picnic. Over 2000 cars. We had a blast until I blew my engine loading it on the trailer. definately be there next year.
> *


damnnnnnn :0


----------



## ALTERED ONES




----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by ryanbk7_@Jan 1 2010, 06:49 PM~16156194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like how he installed cyliders for jack-stands


----------



## bigdogg323

we need more pics pls :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## groovin ruben

Bad Ass show lots off nice rides there! Great Job Majestics :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddys 83

> _Originally posted by ryanbk7_@Jan 1 2010, 07:49 PM~16156194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I gotta admit. I like them jack stands :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

here's a few of mine..


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

was over 3000 cars


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 1 2010, 07:50 PM~16156702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

Mike D's 64 Majestics S.D looking good....


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2010, 07:21 PM~16156936
> *was over  3000 cars
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## orangecountyjay

albums/af172/impala







soc/IMG_0246.jpg[/IMG







]


----------



## FiveNine619

props to dirty sanchez 4 bringin his ride the all from texas!


----------



## tequila sunrise

all i got for now...i've been feelin sicker than a dog. time to crash out. GOOD TURNOUT MAJESTICS!!


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## sardsone

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 1 2010, 07:19 PM~16156922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alright GROUP CAR CLUB looking good brothers :biggrin:


----------



## luv_my58

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2010, 08:21 PM~16156936
> *was over  3000 cars
> *


I COUNTED 3001 CARS.


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## jojo67

BIG PROPS TO MAJESTICS, IT WAS A HELL OF A SHOW/PICNIC. I TOOK A LOT OF PICS, BUT THE CHIP IN MY CAMERA MESSED UP. :angry: :angry:   SO PLEASE POST ALOT OF PICS!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 1 2010, 11:20 PM~16156930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I ALL WAYS LIKED THIS ELCO


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Jan 1 2010, 07:28 PM~16157000
> *alright GROUPE CAR CLUB  looking good brothers
> *


----------



## jojo67

HERE ARE A FEW I TOOK WITH MY CELL PHONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ALEX PUTTIN A LITTLE SHOW FOR THE CROWD.


----------



## 69 impala

The Loyalty One's had a good time


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 1 2010, 09:24 PM~16156967
> *props to dirty sanchez 4 bringin his ride the all from texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2010, 08:21 PM~16156936
> *was over  3000 cars
> *


SHIT HOMIE IT WAS MORE THAN THAT. THE PARK WAS FULL OF SOME BAD ASS RIDES.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

riderz had a gd time..........we are still on da road driving bk 2phx.........da mazda truck did great.........compita was ready 2hop......although we couldn't stay 4da hop on Sunday..........majestic did a gd job


----------



## nobueno

Putting more photos up on my site. Link in my signature.


----------



## .TERRY.

Thanks to everyone who showed up to support our picnic today  The park said we had over 2400 cars and estimated between 7-10,000 people. I have some pics, just got home, ill have them up soon :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 1 2010, 08:54 PM~16157198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

nice job great turn out nice weather ALOT OF CARS ! had a great time keep the pic's coming :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

MORE PICS?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 1 2010, 09:15 PM~16157372
> *MORE PICS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fresh out just 4 the first!!!,ill post more pics ov my boys 2 door big body!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 1 2010, 08:10 PM~16157341
> *Putting more photos up on my site. Link in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jae your photos are incredible. Great to finally meet you and your wife.


----------



## 66SS818

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jan 1 2010, 09:16 PM~16157386
> *fresh out just 4 the first!!!,ill post more pics ov my boys 2 door big body!!!
> *


he aint your boy he dont even know you :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jan 1 2010, 09:22 PM~16157434
> *he aint your boy he dont even know you :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: well thanks 4 the heads up!! :biggrin:


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jan 1 2010, 09:16 PM~16157386
> *fresh out just 4 the first!!!,ill post more pics ov my boys 2 door big body!!!
> *


is that rays car


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 1 2010, 09:27 PM~16157502
> *is that rays car
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Low_Ryde

Another of the BigBody 2dr... car was sick, saw it on the freeway when i was heading to the show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jan 1 2010, 09:28 PM~16157519
> *:yes:
> *


bitch came out cold


----------



## Low_Ryde

This was clean, really like the interior


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 1 2010, 10:10 PM~16157341
> *Putting more photos up on my site. Link in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

these pics were taken by 2g and given to me to post up


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## Skim

Got damn 55 users reading this topic! I never seen that many users. I have tons of pics but we gotta drive back to texas first to post :biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1

This car is GANGSTA!


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

:0 :0 :0


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## orangecountyjay

:0 WTF i didnt see no band i guess this was bigger the i thought


----------



## .TERRY.

:cheesy:


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 09:00 PM~16157892
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this 7 was tight


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

Biggest Plaque of the show :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

HAD A GREAT TIME. :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 1 2010, 09:06 PM~16157939
> *HAD A GREAT TIME.  :biggrin:  CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

im putting them up as soon as they upload, bear with me :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Majestics putt'n it down as usual on da 1st!


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 1 2010, 09:24 PM~16156967
> *props to dirty sanchez 4 bringin his ride the all from texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man it took forever it seems but we made it to the picnic flossing texas plates. Since it snowed the day we left, it was nice to enjoy that cali sun again.


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2010, 09:54 PM~16157832
> *Got damn 55 users reading this topic! I never seen that many users. I have tons of pics but we gotta drive back to texas first to post  :biggrin:
> *


Post today, drive tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

72 User(s) are reading this topic (16 Guests and 8 Anonymous Users) :0


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## B Town Fernie

This was a big ass picnic Ill be there again next year


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

THANX MAJESTICS...... TOGETHER FAMILIA HAD A GREAT TIME. GOOD WAY TO START OFF THE YEAR WITH MY BROTHAS


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 10:26 PM~16158157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

Chinese Man :cheesy:


----------



## .TERRY.

73 User(s) are reading this topic (15 Guests and 8 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 10:28 PM~16158188
> *73 User(s) are reading this topic (15 Guests and 8 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :cheesy:


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

77 User(s) are reading this topic (20 Guests and 8 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Skim

Man anybody that didn't make it really missed out on a great picnic. It was worth the 30 hour drive.


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2010, 09:37 PM~16158301
> *Man anybody that didn't make it really missed out on a great picnic. It was worth the 30 hour drive.
> *


my 20 minute drive wasnt too bad either :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

wow just by the pics I can only imagine how bad ass it was





Big ups to Majestics for putting it down once again


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

Buffalo, Compton Majestics


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 11:39 PM~16158333
> *my 20 minute drive wasnt too bad either :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U a fool homie. It was good to finally kick it. Good job keeping everybody informed on the topic too.


----------



## .TERRY.

DAMN :0 
79 User(s) are reading this topic (14 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users)


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16158387
> *U a fool homie. It was good to finally kick it. Good job keeping everybody informed on the topic too.
> *


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## Low_Ryde

Sorry about the glare in some of these


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

79 User(s) are reading this topic (19 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users) :cheesy:


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 1 2010, 11:22 PM~16156947
> *Mike D's 64 Majestics S.D looking good....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 * Muther fucker is hella clean !!! Love the Majestics
"y" block on the firewall....!!!  :thumbsup: *


----------



## lowrr




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 10:57 PM~16158556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There is Skim


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

84 User(s) are reading this topic (22 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users)


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## PAYASO'S49

83 User(s) are reading this topic (22 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users)
52 Members: PAYASO'S49, '83 caddy, .TERRY., DOEPS64, west coast ridaz, sardsone, ~KANDY N CHROME~, 4_PLAY!, ELJEFE/CRIMINAL, mafiacustoms, Chivo6four, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, Cadi4life, theloyaltyones, Texas Massacre, uce antioch, PERRO62, L-BOOGIE, tinydogg, corona62, himbone, BackyardAZ, lowrr, Low_Ryde, hoppin6, BIG WHIT 64, cook1970, DiRtYsOuTh ReGaL, coco73chev, LovesLowLows, bumberent, RO INDIO 321, Twotonz, low87ls, streetkingz13, nittygritty, streetrider, mrchavez, 6DEUCE6, Sinatra, REGALHILOW, juswannatip, EXCANDALOW, lil watcha, LOUIE 61, montemanls, CadillacKidd, Eddie$Money, O*C 68, groovin ruben, Sid, G-TIMES 559
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 10:47 PM~16158440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean bike but those bars look retarded pulled way back like that might as well not have apes on it.


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 1 2010, 10:59 PM~16158578
> *There is Skim
> *


By the damn wagons :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2010, 10:37 PM~16158301
> *Man anybody that didn't make it really missed out on a great picnic. It was worth the 30 hour drive.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .TERRY.

Portland Majestics


----------



## tinydogg

HAD A GOOD TIME,BIGG UPS TO THE M HOMIES!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Big props to all the majestics for puttin it down,looks like it was a good ass turn out.and big props to dirty And skim from North Texas for taking a ride 30+ hours out there to rep for all of us out here.You doing it big brother.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn a shit load of people. Hope everyone had a safe and fun new years.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Man it came out real nice homie.


----------



## 64Rag

Much love to the Majestics. LO*LYSTICS C.C. from NorCal had a great time. Thanks again Smiley. Will post pics!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

great pictures


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 1 2010, 06:18 PM~16155880
> *i shouldve stayed longer :uh:, still had a hell good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic..had a blast...good turn out


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 2 2010, 02:01 AM~16158599
> *84 User(s) are reading this topic (22 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 2 2010, 12:20 AM~16158823
> *Big props to all the majestics for puttin it down,looks like it was a good ass turn out.and big props to dirty And skim from North Texas for taking a ride 30+ hours out there to rep for all of us out here.You doing it big brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man and we would do it again in a heartbeat straight up homie.


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 1 2010, 11:20 PM~16158823
> *Big props to all the majestics for puttin it down,looks like it was a good ass turn out.and big props to dirty And skim from North Texas for taking a ride 30+ hours out there to rep for all of us out here.You doing it big brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 that's a long trip.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## 6DEUCE6

Great time today. Thanks to the Majestics for all the hard work! Looking forward to next year. Peace.


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## EXCANDALOW

looks like great turn out!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

62 User(s) are reading this topic (17 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
43 Members: EXCANDALOW, TRAFFIC HD, just ripe, RAIDERSEQUAL, STiLL RAPPiN32, mafiacustoms, STRAY 52, 33rdFleetWood, Capone_LatinStyle, TROUBLESOME, pinche chico, BluMagik7, Knightstalker, MISTER. CEN CAL ., gmorg, 92LOWTOY, CHICANO_STYLE, 6DEUCE6, IMPwiTaLIMP62, allbluedup, leo67, red63rag, Loco68, Mr.Outstanding64, peterjm97, Frosty, KIPPY, dodgers_fan, groovin ruben, himbone, Bowtie Legacy, Sid, CHOSEN101, BigLos, scrappin68, BLAME ME, nittygritty, RI82REGAL, 1BADLAC, gordolw4life, Chivo6four, CadillacKidd, REGALHILOW





DDDDDDAAAAAUUUMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

54 User(s) are reading this topic (21 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
32 Members: LeosAirSuspension, just ripe, leo67, Bowtie Legacy, CHICANO_STYLE, Tha_1_n_1901, Low_Ryde, BIGJOE619, singlegate, Mr.Outstanding64, Capone_LatinStyle, CHOSEN101, peterjm97, southsandiego, CALII_323, BLAME ME, red63rag, groucho, Steve9663, bichkikr, 33rdFleetWood, allbluedup, Sid, TopDogg, Loco68, gmorg, sardsone, ELJEFE/CRIMINAL, project 79, sg805, Chivo6four, IMPwiTaLIMP62

keep posting sum nice clean pic's being posted had a great time


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

_IMPALAS O*C HAD A GREAT TYME CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YR_


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## BIG RANDY

*GET DOWN MAJESTICS THIS WAS THE BEST WAY TO START OFF TWENTY10*
:biggrin:


----------



## ....

44 User(s) are reading this topic (13 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
26 Members: ...., pimpala_64, T-Lo, Uno Malo, beentheredonethat6, 909vert63, El Aztec Pride, ChevySSJunky, LovesLowLows, BIGJOE619, lowridin, show-bound, TIJUAS 661, wantsome, cutty boi, lil watcha, hanks16, skan91, allbluedup, gmorg, HELLRAISER, IN YA MOUF, groucho, 1983 lincoln, Caddieman 805, Old Memories SOLA

:0


----------



## Big nene 1

I MISSED A GREAT DAY.BUT I WILL BE THERE SUNDAY.GREAT JOB TO ALL MY CLUB BROTHERS THAT PUT IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## alberto

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutty boi

damn good pics :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

My homies 59 rag! He builds top notch rags :thumbsup:


----------



## ....

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 2 2010, 12:24 AM~16159324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* :biggrin: man gotta luv them chic's in low low's........*


----------



## groucho

BAD ASS SHOW AS ALWAYS!!! KICKED OFF THE NEW YEAR RIGHT!! PROPS TO THE MAJESTICS!!! FROM TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 09:59 PM~16157874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 09:10 PM~16157342
> *Thanks to everyone who showed up to support our picnic today   The park said we had over 2400 cars and estimated between 7-10,000 people. I have some pics, just got home, ill have them up soon :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for posting the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 1 2010, 08:17 PM~16156905
> *here's a few of mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## lowrr




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## asesino1503




----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 09:32 PM~16158235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on the real ive been to many shows but today was the shit props to the M homies :0


----------



## andrewlister

good pics but wheres the pics of the food? :biggrin: 

happy new year to y'all


----------



## nobueno




----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 1 2010, 09:18 PM~16157398
> *Jae your photos are incredible. Great to finally meet you and your wife.
> *


Thanks Alex! Yes, great to meet you as well! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE

WESTSIDE HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ryanbk7_@Jan 1 2010, 06:49 PM~16156194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ChevySSJunky

!!!!!!!!!!!.......The picnic was off D hook..........!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 1 2010, 08:21 PM~16156936
> *was over  3000 cars
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky




----------



## ChevySSJunky




----------



## ChevySSJunky




----------



## ChevySSJunky




----------



## ChevySSJunky




----------



## ChevySSJunky




----------



## ChevySSJunky




----------



## ChevySSJunky




----------



## ChevySSJunky

................................I know she's not a lo - low but SHE is STILL A BAD BitCh!


----------



## Big Rich

thanks for the support everyone


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 10:26 PM~16158157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADD ASS CAD!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 1 2010, 11:23 PM~16158864
> *Man it came out real nice homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Jan 2 2010, 01:32 AM~16159813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  badass 6deuce


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2010, 04:55 AM~16159909
> * badass 6deuce
> *


x2


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 01:37 AM~16158301
> *Man anybody that didn't make it really missed out on a great picnic. It was worth the 30 hour drive.
> *



man i c i hate i missed it this yr loks like a hella turn out man i hate i missed it :angry: big props to MAJESTICS C.C for throwing it and ALL THE CLUBS that came out to make it POP :biggrin:  




once again man i hate i missed this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  



T
T
T


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 2 2010, 06:57 AM~16160009
> *man i c i hate i missed it this yr loks like a hella turn out man i hate i missed it :angry: big props to MAJESTICS C.C for throwing it and ALL THE CLUBS  that came out to make it POP :biggrin:
> once again man i hate i missed this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> T
> T
> T
> *


U know u den fucked up right? :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 11:44 AM~16160345
> *U know u den fucked up right? :biggrin:
> *



i bought the beer? :uh: lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

How was the hop? A lot of action and smack talking?


----------



## Skim

:0 where was big fish black ass at!


----------



## ct1458

bad ass pics


----------



## Amahury760

THANX TO THE MAJESTICS CC, FOR PUTTING A GREAT PICNIC..IT WAS OFF THE HOOK,, ALOT OF NICE CARS,, LONG DRIVE FROM SAN DIEGO BUT WORTH IT..SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR FOR SHURE,,, MEMBERS ONLY CC. SAN DIEGO AND RIVERSIDE....HADD A GOOD TIME.....


----------



## Amahury760

JUST WONDERING ..WHO REPRESENTED ..SAN DIEGO COUNTY..BESIDES...US..MEMBERS ONLY CC,,,,,MAJESTICS CC ,,DELEGATION CC,,,DUKES CC,, AND GROUPE CC.. DID WE MISS ANY ONE....OH AND XAVIER THE X MAN......HAPPY NEW YEAR 2010....FROM MEMBERS ONLY CC,,SAN DIEGO...


----------



## plumjuc

Royal Image cc had a good time 4 the the sixth year in a row weve been going wouldnt have missed it turn out was the best yet day was good nice people nice cars enough room 4 every body Thanx to the Big M and ALL the car clubs that made it out to make this event what it was


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Jan 2 2010, 08:51 AM~16160596
> *Royal Image cc had a good time 4 the the sixth year in a row weve been going wouldnt have missed it turn out was the best yet day was good nice people nice cars  enough room 4 every body Thanx to the Big M and ALL the car clubs that made it out to make this event what it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time out and it was off the DAM hook. Homie thanks a cool shot off the top off the dam. I know the climb down them rocks sucked.
> *


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 2 2010, 09:31 AM~16160523
> *JUST WONDERING ..WHO REPRESENTED ..SAN DIEGO COUNTY..BESIDES...US..MEMBERS ONLY CC,,,,,MAJESTICS CC ,,DELEGATION CC,,,DUKES CC,, AND GROUPE CC.. DID WE MISS ANY ONE....OH AND XAVIER THE X MAN......HAPPY NEW YEAR 2010....FROM MEMBERS ONLY CC,,SAN DIEGO...
> *



:biggrin: Good Times for sure. Thanks to the BIG M for putting it down AGAIN! 

Drove the '61 and made the 2 hour drive!! The only thing that went wrong was I Lost my "V" emblem from the hood and it hit the winshield LOL.... the speed-o-meter went out too. LOL!  

Thanks again to Majestics c.c. for another great way to start off the year.


----------



## plumjuc

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 2 2010, 10:54 AM~16160606


 My homie said the climb up sucked to :biggrin: what a friend :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 2 2010, 01:20 AM~16158823
> *Big props to all the majestics for puttin it down,looks like it was a good ass turn out.and big props to dirty And skim from North Texas for taking a ride 30+ hours out there to rep for all of us out here.You doing it big brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




no shit! any other texas majestics go there too or was it just dirty? love to see some pics of all the others reppin the mid-west.


----------



## 6DEUCE6




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wat about big al! What's up homie! It must have been pretty dusty out there. I wanna go to the picnic next year but what is better? Super show or mejastics show?


----------



## jessdogg

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23

was a good day!


----------



## six 2

BIG UPS TO TWINN, D-MAC, WALLY DOG, AND TERRY FOR BEING BEHIND THE SCENES TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 2 2010, 08:17 AM~16160460-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 where was  big fish black ass at!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was there driving around filming
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 09:26 AM~16160751
> *<!--QuoteBegin-alexg1200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jan 2 2010, 10:54 AM~16160606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> My homie said the climb up sucked to :biggrin: what a friend :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

too long of a walk, thats why i had the lifeguards drive up there and take pics :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 2 2010, 12:49 AM~16159459
> *I MISSED A GREAT DAY.BUT I WILL BE THERE SUNDAY.GREAT JOB TO ALL MY CLUB BROTHERS THAT PUT IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN.
> *


NENE, CONGRATS ON THE TWINNS HOMEBOY. :wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

NICE PICS


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 2 2010, 10:19 AM~16161061
> *BIG UPS TO TWINN, D-MAC, WALLY DOG, AND TERRY FOR BEING BEHIND THE SCENES TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM THAT LOOKED LIKE A GOOD ASS SHOW, I CANT BELIEVE IT MISSED IT  , I THOUGH IT WAS STILL GOING TO BE IN HOLLYWOOD PARK AND I WAS DRIVING ALL OVER INGLEWOOD LOOKING FOR IT  DAM THAT REALLY SUCKS CANT BELIVE I MISSED THE SHOW :tears: OH WELL THATS MY FAULT NEXT TIME I SHOULD CHECK OUT THE TOPICS :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

heres some pics my daughter took


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 10:42 PM~16158373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU CAN EVEN GET YO SHIT CLEANED AT THE PICNIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 2 2010, 11:26 AM~16161118
> *DAM THAT LOOKED LIKE A GOOD ASS SHOW, I CANT BELIEVE IT MISSED IT   , I THOUGH IT WAS STILL GOING TO BE IN HOLLYWOOD PARK AND I WAS DRIVING ALL OVER INGLEWOOD LOOKING FOR IT   DAM THAT REALLY SUCKS CANT BELIVE I MISSED THE SHOW  :tears: OH WELL THATS MY FAULT NEXT TIME I SHOULD CHECK OUT THE TOPICS  :biggrin:
> *


EVEN BIGGER AND BETTER NEXT YEAR HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 2 2010, 08:06 AM~16160425
> *How was the hop? A lot of action and smack talking?
> *


hop isnt til sunday


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

keep them pic's coming :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jan 2 2010, 11:35 AM~16161180
> *Majestics New Years Weekend Schedule
> 
> Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
> Sante Fe Damn, Irwindale, Parking lots 5/6
> 
> Saturday (2nd)-Kick back/Leave your chick at home!...6pm-???
> Dream Team Customs, 7713 alondra blvd. Paramount ca 90723
> 
> Sunday (3rd)-Car Show/Hop...8am-4pm
> "The Warehouse" 2535 Industry Way Lynwood 90262
> 
> Hope to see you all there, Thank you for your support, Please Repost
> LOOKS PRETTY ORGANIZED TO ME, OVER 2400 CARS, AND OVER 7000 PEOPLE ON NEW YRS DAY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 1 2010, 11:20 PM~16159280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that shits looks better than the lowrider super show :0


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 2 2010, 11:48 AM~16161280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MARIO'S 63,AND ARIELS 79... REPRESENTING MEMBERS ONLY CC..SAN DIEGO AND RIVERSIDE,,,  :0


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 11:13 AM~16161440
> *that shits looks better than the lowrider super show :0
> *


thats only because it was :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## blue jay

yeah i was there,and let me say that place was packed ...at times you couldnt even walk around little alone drive...lol...there was people and cars everywhere...that was the place to be...had a great time,good job majestics for starting off the new year the right way...


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 2 2010, 12:20 PM~16161496
> *thats only because it was :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT .HOMIE....AND NO POLITICS ..JUST ONE BIG FAMILY....MEMBERS ONLY,CC SAN DIEGO.. :0


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## six 2

WHAT UP BIG RICH. GOOD SEEING YOU BROTHA. NICE PICS.


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 2 2010, 11:31 AM~16161581
> *WHAT UP BIG RICH. GOOD SEEING YOU BROTHA. NICE PICS.
> *


GOOD SEEING YOU TOO


----------



## six 2

:biggrin: :thumbsup: ALL CHAPTERS WAS PUTTIN IT DOWN.


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE

any pics of neva eva car club at the dam?


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 11:18 AM~16161486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

What's the groups name?


----------



## jojo67




----------



## kustombuilder

I went for a lil while in the morning.Had to leave early.  
Lots of nice cars out there though.


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Jan 2 2010, 11:26 AM~16161535
> *yeah i was there,and let me say that place was packed ...at times you couldnt even walk around little alone drive...lol...there was people and cars everywhere...that was the place to be...had a great time,good job majestics for starting off the new year the right way...
> *


----------



## bmack

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Jan 2 2010, 12:23 PM~16162019
> *:0
> 
> What's the groups name?
> *


THATS MY HOMIE EL ZARQUILLO I SU GENTE FROM INGLEWOOD C.A


----------



## 66wita6

ONCE AGAIN ,THANX BE GIVEN TO THE BIG "M" FOR KICKIN OFF THE NEW YEAR WITH 1 HELLA OF PICNIC......








PIC BY JAE BUENO :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 12:13 PM~16161440
> *that shits looks better than the lowrider super show :0
> *


THIS PICNIC WAS 2 TIMES BIGGER THAN SUPER SHOW AND BETTER.


----------



## regalman85

NICE PICS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Whoa shit ! Better than the super show, I gotta be there than the super show. How was the hop?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 2 2010, 02:19 PM~16162725
> *Whoa shit ! Better than the super show, I gotta be there than the super show. How was the hop?
> *


 HOP IS TOMORROW!!! :biggrin: 

Majestics New Years Weekend Schedule

Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
Sante Fe Damn, Irwindale, Parking lots 5/6

Saturday (2nd)-Kick back/Leave your chick at home!...6pm-???
Dream Team Customs, 7713 alondra blvd. Paramount ca 90723

Sunday (3rd)-Car Show/Hop...8am-4pm
"The Warehouse" 2535 Industry Way Lynwood 90262


----------



## 82gbody rider

this was a bad ass picnic im glad i didnt miss it much props to the big m :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

good picnic my kids & I had a good time. see u guys next year :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

el compa smiley put i down


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 02:55 PM~16162945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el compa smiley put i down
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 03:55 PM~16162945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el compa smiley put i down
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ala madre smiley sings with the zarquillo y su gente. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 2 2010, 03:07 PM~16163026
> *:0  :0  :0 ala madre smiley sings with the zarquillo y su gente. :biggrin:
> *


smiley is el zarquillo :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 03:55 PM~16162945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el compa smiley put i down
> *


 :0 

Smiley De La Sierra :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 04:08 PM~16163035
> *smiley is el zarquillo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAGO

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 2 2010, 04:11 PM~16163046
> *:0
> 
> Smiley De La Sierra :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 01:13 PM~16161440
> *that shits looks better than the lowrider super show :0
> *


For the normal entertainment I love vegas but Car wise I liked this a lot more. Really good to see tons of bad ass street cars u don't see everyday. Lot of bad ass cars that never get featured in magazines but was at this spot.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 03:55 PM~16162945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el compa smiley put i down
> *


FOR A MINUTE I THOUGHT IT WAS EL CAMPA CHUY,,, :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: J/K . MEMBERS ONLY CC SD .HAD A GOOD TIME...


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 03:55 PM~16162945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el compa smiley put i down
> *


FOR A MINUTE I THOUGHT IT WAS EL C0MPA CHUY,,, :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: J/K . MEMBERS ONLY CC SD .HAD A GOOD TIME...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

BAD ASS PICNIC HANDS DOWN.................... :thumbsup: 

DONT SEE WHY SOME PEOPLE RATHER GO SOME WERE ELSE......


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 03:22 PM~16163127
> *For the normal entertainment I love vegas but Car wise I liked this a lot more. Really good to see tons of bad ass street cars u don't see everyday. Lot of bad ass cars that never get featured in magazines but was at this spot.
> *


yep, thats one of the main reasons i like going


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 2 2010, 11:19 AM~16161061
> *BIG UPS TO TWINN, D-MAC, WALLY DOG, AND TERRY FOR BEING BEHIND THE SCENES TO MAKE IT HAPPEN.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

HEY JESSDOGG AND TERRY THANK YOU FOR A GREAT TIME!... SEE YOU SUNDAY!.....


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 2 2010, 04:30 PM~16163193
> *X2....DROVE MY SHIT 2 HOURS TO THE PICNIC WITH THE HOMIES!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 2 2010, 05:27 PM~16163642
> *X2....DROVE MY SHIT 2 HOURS TO THE PICNIC WITH THE HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. YOU GOT SOME HOMIES COMPLAINING ABOUT A 30 MIN. DRIVE.


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 2 2010, 05:30 PM~16163666
> *THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. YOU GOT SOME HOMIES COMPLAINING ABOUT A 30 MIN. DRIVE.
> *


WELL THEM FOOLS GOTTA STAY HOME WITH THAT B.S MY NINJA!!! I DROVE 5 FREEWAYS UPHILL IN THIS SHITBOX WITH THIS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 2 2010, 05:42 PM~16163771
> *WELL THEM FOOLS GOTTA STAY HOME WITH THAT B.S MY NINJA!!! I DROVE 5 FREEWAYS UPHILL IN THIS SHITBOX WITH THIS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

A GOOD WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR WESTSIDE C.C HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I don't see why people would complain about a thirty minute drive. We drve through the fog and some rain to get there from Bakersfield. I blew my engine up riding around had to push and pull my car onto the trailer. You ain't hearing me complain. That show/picnic was well worth the blown engine. I'll do it again next if I have to. I see alot of people saying damn I missed you sure as hell did.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 2 2010, 05:09 PM~16164009
> *I don't see why people would complain about a thirty minute drive. We drve through the fog and some rain to get there from Bakersfield. I blew my engine up riding around had to push and pull my car onto the trailer. You ain't hearing me complain. That show/picnic was well worth the blown engine. I'll do it again next if I have to. I see alot of people saying damn I missed you sure as hell did.
> *


your car looked good out there


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 2 2010, 06:09 PM~16164009
> *I don't see why people would complain about a thirty minute drive. We drve through the fog and some rain to get there from Bakersfield. I blew my engine up riding around had to push and pull my car onto the trailer. You ain't hearing me complain. That show/picnic was well worth the blown engine. I'll do it again next if I have to. I see alot of people saying damn I missed you sure as hell did.
> *


they know who they are


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 2 2010, 05:02 PM~16163454
> *HEY JESSDOGG AND TERRY THANK YOU FOR A GREAT TIME!... SEE YOU SUNDAY!.....
> *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 2 2010, 05:27 PM~16163642
> *X2....DROVE MY SHIT 2 HOURS TO THE PICNIC WITH THE HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 2 2010, 05:27 PM~16163642
> *X2....DROVE MY SHIT 2 HOURS TO THE PICNIC WITH THE HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT WAS WORTH THE DRIVE :yes: NICE CAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 2 2010, 06:09 PM~16164009
> *I don't see why people would complain about a thirty minute drive. We drve through the fog and some rain to get there from Bakersfield. I blew my engine up riding around had to push and pull my car onto the trailer. You ain't hearing me complain. That show/picnic was well worth the blown engine. I'll do it again next if I have to. I see alot of people saying damn I missed you sure as hell did.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:yes:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 05:31 PM~16164151
> *your car looked good out there
> *


Thanks Rich. I should have brought them extra turnables for you. There is always next time. Did u ever bump that hi nrg mix I sent you?


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 2 2010, 06:18 PM~16164510
> *Thanks Rich. I should have brought them extra turnables for you. There is always next time. Did u ever bump that hi nrg mix I sent you?
> *


 :biggrin: yup thanks


----------



## LAZYBOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 05:22 PM~16163127
> *For the normal entertainment I love vegas but Car wise I liked this a lot more. Really good to see tons of bad ass street cars u don't see everyday. Lot of bad ass cars that never get featured in magazines but was at this spot.*


this is the reason why i have always wanted to go plus to see all the cars drive in and park.not competing for a peice of plastic.


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 2 2010, 06:51 PM~16164278
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IT WAS  WORTH THE DRIVE  :yes: NICE CAR  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


<span style=\'color:green\'>YES IT WAS...BIGGS UPS TO THE "M"</span>


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 2 2010, 05:59 PM~16163918
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jan 2 2010, 06:40 PM~16164223
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DOGGY!!


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 2 2010, 06:51 PM~16164278
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IT WAS  WORTH THE DRIVE  :yes: NICE CAR  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## tinydogg

MAJOR PROPS TO EVERYONE THAT ATTENDED REGARDLESS WHERE YOU CAME FROM,GET YO FUCKIN RIDE ON!!!


----------



## eric0425

*Good show great turn out. Traffic car club had a good time.   Look forward to next year.*


----------



## chef

just wanted to thanks majestics for a great picnic , LA GENTE had a great time :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 2 2010, 08:57 PM~16165511
> *Good show great turn out.  Traffic car club had a good time.      Look forward to next year.
> *


X2   :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 08:45 PM~16165378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

At Dream Team Customs in Paramount right now, its packed!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

U GUYS REALLY GOT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elusive(VP)

HAD A GREAT TIME LOOK FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

hopefully next year


----------



## Stilo-G

:wave:i see ur enjoying that pizza and beer uffin:
40 User(s) are reading this topic (13 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
25 Members: Stilo-G, Elusive(VP), FREAKY TALES, EXCANDALOW, Alejndo72, RICHIE'S 59, BIG FRIZZLE 36, sobayduece, oldiescc52, LovesLowLows, ssPupps, MCSICKLAC, Fatfella13, dragstermark, El Aztec Pride, JR.70IMPALA.SD, FLEETWOOD PENA, willie76, casper805, alex75, TIJUAS 661, LBRAY, lay m low, BigRobb, tinydogg


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

ME AND THE HOMIES FROM PHOENIX RIDERZ DROVE 6HRS TO THIS PICNIC AND IT WAS WELL WORTH THE DRIVE :thumbsup: WE WERE PARTYING AT THE VICE PRESIDENTS HOUSE FOR NEW YEAR'S AND WE HIT THE ROAD AROUND 3 IN THE MORNING :biggrin: WE WERE THERE TO SWING THE HOMIE COMPITA'S MAZDA TRUCK AND HE DID IT....3 TIMES!!!!! ALL IN ALL...WE HAD A VERY GOOD TIME OUT THERE AND WE WILL DEFINITELY BE OUT THERE FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!    



View My Video


View My Video


View My Video


----------



## chef

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 1 2010, 07:54 PM~16157198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice pics thnaks :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 2 2010, 08:00 PM~16164905
> *More pics. Some with my car... I know somebody has pics of us pushing and pulling my shit on the trailer post them up so i can laugh at myself.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 2 2010, 11:48 AM~16161280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big nene 1

:biggrin: Dream team customs is craking just like the picnic!yall missing out.
DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS
IN PARAMOUNT


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 2 2010, 11:23 PM~16166840
> *:biggrin: Dream team customs is craking just like the picnic!yall missing out.
> DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS
> IN PARAMOUNT
> *


DONT FORGET TO POST THEM PICTURES......  B4 ANYONE ASKS


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 3 2010, 12:23 AM~16166840
> *:biggrin: Dream team customs is craking just like the picnic!yall missing out.
> DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS
> IN PARAMOUNT
> *


Dam po po's shut it down


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jan 2 2010, 10:29 PM~16166889
> *Dam po po's shut it down
> *


Fuck DA Police coming straight from the unda ground....


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 3 2010, 12:26 AM~16166861
> *DONT FORGET TO POST THEM PICTURES......  B4 ANYONE ASKS
> *


I was just about to ask :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG RAYY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 12:25 PM~16161529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THAT ONE BIG RICH


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

SO THERE WAS A SHOW AND PICNIC ? AND TOMARROW IS THE HOP FROM 8-4 ?


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jan 2 2010, 10:29 PM~16166889
> *Dam po po's shut it down
> *


Police didn't shut shit down. Its still packed like a mother fucker. Some bad ass bitches here!


----------



## KushMaster

whats the addy?


----------



## new breed

thnx to the big a "M" new breed really had a bad ass time we'l b back next year fa sho :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

great pics every one!! looking hella good!!!


----------



## six 2

TERRY POST SOME PICS FROM TUWE'S SHOP


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

will be there on sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Jan 2 2010, 06:43 PM~16164234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the og look!


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 3 2010, 01:57 AM~16167462
> *Police didn't shut shit down. Its still packed like a mother fucker. Some bad ass bitches here!
> *


Dam I slid threw around 930 seen two trailers with ridaz on em I ask one of the guys where everybody at he said police shut it down :dunno:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 3 2010, 01:57 AM~16167462
> *Police didn't shut shit down. Its still packed like a mother fucker. Some bad ass bitches here!
> *


Still crac'n? Shit ima slide bac :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 2 2010, 11:34 PM~16166929
> *Fuck DA Police coming straight from the unda ground....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jan 3 2010, 12:39 AM~16167713
> *Dam I slid threw around 930 seen two trailers with ridaz on em I ask one of the guys where everybody at he said police shut it down  :dunno:
> *


Nope


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 3 2010, 12:28 AM~16167647
> *TERRY POST SOME PICS FROM TUWE'S SHOP
> *


I'm sure people will post some pics up tomorrow :biggrin: some crazy shit goin on


----------



## Donny Biggs

The Big M got down as usual! What a picnic.. and I know im there next year hopefully having that 64 look even better! :biggrin: :cheesy: 

Thanks !!


----------



## johnnie65

some good pics so far!


----------



## Tiger 714

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 3 2010, 12:57 AM~16167462
> *Police didn't shut shit down. Its still packed like a mother fucker. Some bad ass bitches here!
> *


Just left, no hop'n but it looks like they got a private party going on in the inside :0


----------



## lil jo3l

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 3 2010, 01:48 AM~16167759
> *Nope
> *


Ain't no Ihopping outside it might be something hopping inside that room doe :0


----------



## Tiger 714

> _Originally posted by the anaz finest_@Jan 3 2010, 03:03 AM~16168019
> *Ain't no Ihopping outside it might be something hopping inside that room doe :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 2 2010, 11:22 AM~16161505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 this is one sweet caddy  anymore pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

Going to go setup for the Hop! See you guys there. 8am-4pm. Lynwood warehouse. 2535 Industry way.


----------



## Lil Spanks

On the 105 fwy headed there now


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## 1 blck 66

ON THE WAY,,,,,,,,


----------



## guacamole61

FIRST OF ALL I WANT THANK GOD FOR ALLOWING US TO MAKE IT TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC SAFE. SECONDLY TO TERRY WHO I NEVER GOT TO MEET,BUT I BLAME IT ON THE SIMPLE FACT THAT THERE WERE WAY TO MANY CARS TO LOOK AT.PARKING LOT 5 AND 6. NO MORE LIKE 5,6,7,8,9 AND SOME MORE CARS ON THE DIRT. THE SUPER SHOW GOT NOTHING ON THIS . 10 DOLLARS TO PARK AND SEE SOME OF THE BEST CARS IN THE NATION AND MEEET SOME OF THE COOLEST GUYS, OFFER US FOOD AS WE WALKED BY, ...........ENOUGH SAID TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
, THE BEST 10 DOLLARS EXCANDALOW CAR CLUB HAS EVER SPENT

GRACIAS MAJESTICS


----------



## harborarea310

hit me up if anyone needs a flatbed! 310 303 2821


----------



## Wizzard

*Alot* of badass cars! :0


----------



## drasticbean

Dam. I'm sorry I missed it. Dam. 
I'm coming next year. !!!!!!!


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jan 3 2010, 08:54 AM~16168682
> *FIRST OF ALL I WANT  THANK GOD FOR ALLOWING US TO MAKE IT TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC SAFE. SECONDLY TO TERRY WHO I NEVER GOT TO MEET,BUT I BLAME IT ON THE SIMPLE FACT THAT THERE WERE WAY TO MANY CARS TO LOOK AT.PARKING LOT 5 AND 6. NO MORE LIKE 5,6,7,8,9 AND SOME MORE CARS ON THE DIRT. THE SUPER SHOW GOT NOTHING ON THIS . 10 DOLLARS TO PARK AND SEE SOME OF THE BEST CARS IN THE NATION AND MEEET SOME OF THE COOLEST GUYS, OFFER US FOOD AS WE WALKED BY, ...........ENOUGH SAID  TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> , THE BEST 10 DOLLARS  EXCANDALOW CAR CLUB HAS EVER SPENT
> 
> GRACIAS MAJESTICS
> *


sound like how a car show should b not fools trying to get rich of 1 event.. dam i really wonted to go but that would had sat me back on my drop.. can't wait for the pic's..


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jan 3 2010, 07:54 AM~16168682
> *FIRST OF ALL I WANT  THANK GOD FOR ALLOWING US TO MAKE IT TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC SAFE. SECONDLY TO TERRY WHO I NEVER GOT TO MEET,BUT I BLAME IT ON THE SIMPLE FACT THAT THERE WERE WAY TO MANY CARS TO LOOK AT.PARKING LOT 5 AND 6. NO MORE LIKE 5,6,7,8,9 AND SOME MORE CARS ON THE DIRT. THE SUPER SHOW GOT NOTHING ON THIS . 10 DOLLARS TO PARK AND SEE SOME OF THE BEST CARS IN THE NATION AND MEEET SOME OF THE COOLEST GUYS, OFFER US FOOD AS WE WALKED BY, ...........ENOUGH SAID  TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> , THE BEST 10 DOLLARS  EXCANDALOW CAR CLUB HAS EVER SPENT
> 
> GRACIAS MAJESTICS
> *


I'm glad you enjoyed the show. Hope you guys can make it out today to the Hop in Lynwood. Thanks for your support


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i hear the hop is going down right now! cant wait to see pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

just cruised by the warehouse spot, a few minutes away from where i'm stayin at, let me say thiers hoppers rollin by the dozen, the venue is nice as hell,and their was already alot of cars parked when i got their, even seen a kettle corn booth, i plan of jumpin in the shower and headin back over their .

thiers gonna be alot of back bumper crackin.


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## guacamole61




----------



## guacamole61

[


----------



## guacamole61

IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/2gw8174.jpg[/IMG]
http://i47.tinypic.com/14uamue.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i49.tinypic.com/20sh8j8.jpg


----------



## lrocky2003

NEW YEARS 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

Nice pics!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jan 3 2010, 11:41 AM~16170075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YEARS 2010 :biggrin:
> *


damn I didn't even see your car there and I walked the park 4 times. Goes to show how many rides were there.


----------



## Ambission

Best show of the year, hopefully next year i can leave the white 64 at home and i can roll out the blue one.


----------



## gold rush

Classic Memories c.c. Had a good time! :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 3 2010, 11:00 AM~16169036
> *Dam. I'm sorry I missed it. Dam.
> I'm coming next year.  !!!!!!!
> *


 me too bean im wit you!


----------



## Silver

Anyone where the hop pics from New Years is at?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 3 2010, 04:14 PM~16171312
> *Anyone where the hop pics from New Years is at?
> *


its today


----------



## Lil Spanks

dammm 63 from the m doing over 120 inchs now its big al with the yellow elco next...i think still waiting


----------



## 47mando

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jan 3 2010, 01:45 PM~16170576
> *Classic Memories c.c. Had a good time!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam dawg nice car were you the only guy from Classic Memories there?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 3 2010, 05:05 PM~16171657
> *dammm  63 from the m doing over 120 inchs now its big al with the yellow elco next...i think still waiting
> *


who owns it


----------



## Lil Spanks

dream team i think..next the elco


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 3 2010, 05:14 PM~16171718
> *dream team i think..next the elco
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

the yellow elco just couldnt do what the tray did


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 3 2010, 03:30 PM~16171840
> *the yellow elco just couldnt do what the tray did
> *


what about the black 4 door 63??


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 3 2010, 06:05 PM~16171657
> *dammm  63 from the m doing over 120 inchs now its big al with the yellow elco next...i think still waiting
> *



Keep us posted homie, I'm all the way in the Chi. and couldn't make it out.. :cheesy:


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 10:09 PM~16157965
> *im putting them up as soon as they upload, bear with me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a few of the Love Ones RIP CC!!! Thanks for posting that pic homie!


----------



## Lil Spanks

63 fo door did alright..in the 90s and the hop just ended


----------



## bigrayman

OHANA HAD A GOOD TIME. CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

And the winner iiisssssss... :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

:wave: Anyone have pics of the hop?? :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 05:03 PM~16172091
> *And the winner iiisssssss...  :biggrin:
> *


The Big M. but what is new :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 3 2010, 05:08 PM~16172133
> *The Big M. but what is new :biggrin:
> *


And you know this man... :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego

WHO WON ???????????????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 3 2010, 05:09 PM~16172148
> *WHO WON ???????????????
> *


First word starts with a *T*


----------



## southsandiego

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 05:23 PM~16172326
> *First word starts with a T
> *


WHO THOUGH ??????? WHAT CAR???????


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 07:08 PM~16172141
> *And you know this man...  :biggrin:
> *


That's Right Brother!!  Big 'M' puttin it down!


----------



## 805MAC1961

This show is so big, the Vegas Super Show isn't even on the same level!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: 

This SHOW / BBQ / Get Together is what it is all about!!! I can't believe HOW MANY CARS WERE THERE!!!    

Even though the HOP was planned for another day, there was still plenty of Hopping going on with cars just cruising and hitting the switches...

Event was so damn big, We missed some of the cars that were there, but lucky for us, Pictures posted here let us see what we missed... Can't wait till next year...

***Gotta find my CAMERA so I can post the Pics that I took***

Great Job MAJESTICS!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

i wonder how much money the park actually made? ? ? ??


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 05:23 PM~16172326
> *First word starts with a m. :biggrin:*


----------



## 82gbody rider

:0 who hit the biggest inches?


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 3 2010, 06:09 PM~16172759
> *i wonder how much money the park actually made? ? ? ??
> *



Hopefully them park officials appreciate the lowrider comunity, just for the contribution and the revenue they've just got this january 1st. . and let it be the new official place to gather up. as long as everyone keep their cool! just my 2 cents!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Jan 4 2010, 01:18 AM~16172868
> *Hopefully them park officials appreciate the lowrider comunity, just for the contribution and the revenue they've just got this january 1st. . and let it be the new official place to gather up. as long as everyone keep their cool! just my 2 cents!
> *


thats what i'm sayin, i'm sure after they added up what was in the cash register it was probaly the most money they will see all year long.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 3 2010, 04:06 PM~16172117
> *:wave: Anyone have pics of the hop?? :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 4 2010, 01:36 AM~16173026
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm mike u take soem of the baddest pics, alot better than soem of the shit i see in magazines.

lookin good


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 3 2010, 05:36 PM~16173026
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GONNA POST MORE PICS ON MY TOPIC...*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16173044


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 3 2010, 05:40 PM~16173060
> *damm mike u take soem of the baddest pics, alot better than soem of the shit i see in magazines.
> 
> lookin good
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## streetrider

* Dammm......someone post mo' pix.....so the poor
unfortunates like me can see....I am all the way in Iraq...:guns:
this is prime time entertainment for me......!!! :cheesy: *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 3 2010, 06:36 PM~16173026
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   what did that car hit


----------



## Bajito OG

*Majestics picnic 2010 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



































God willing will be back next year!!!!!*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 07:51 PM~16173185
> *   what did that car hit
> *


I thought someone said 123"


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 05:58 PM~16173283
> *I thought someone said 123"
> *


IT DIDNT LOOK LIKE THAT MUCH BUT ABOVE 100 FOR SURE :dunno:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 06:58 PM~16173283
> *I thought someone said 123"
> *


holi moly shit :0 :0 , did it came back down or stuck,
mayne hold up


----------



## Lolo22

Any videos of the hop?   :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

yeah wheres the vids!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 05:58 PM~16173283
> *I thought someone said 123"
> *


THE RULER ONLY WENT UP TO 120" I THINK..


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 3 2010, 06:36 PM~16173026
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Holy Giant Big Bird Batman!!!* :wow:


----------



## 82gbody rider

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 3 2010, 06:36 PM~16173026
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




dammmmn :wow:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 3 2010, 07:36 PM~16173026
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   *what car hit the highest.. was it this one... man she swanging*


----------



## 805MAC1961

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 3 2010, 07:47 PM~16173817
> *Holy Giant Big Bird Batman!!!  :wow:
> *


Shit, thats looks like some serious HANG TIME! 

"Should Have Had Someone On The Side With A Rag Cleaning The Chrome While Waiting For It To Come Back Down!!!"
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Jan 3 2010, 06:53 PM~16173894
> *Shit, thats looks like some serious HANG TIME!
> 
> "Should Have Had Someone On The Side With A Rag Cleaning The Chrome While Waiting For It To Come Back Down!!!"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT DIDNT COME BACK DOWN LOL


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 3 2010, 07:56 PM~16173923
> *IT DIDNT COME BACK DOWN LOL
> *


Maybe they had to clean the chrome? :roflmao:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 3 2010, 06:09 PM~16172759
> *i wonder how much money the park actually made? ? ? ??
> *


THE PARK MADE AT LEAST $25,000 $10 A CAR THERE WAS WELL OVER 2,500 CARS THERE.


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

VERY NICE PHOTO'S BRO VERY CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 3 2010, 07:16 PM~16174139
> *THE PARK MADE AT LEAST $25,000  $10 A CAR THERE WAS WELL OVER 2,500 CARS THERE.
> *


They charged us $14 because we had a trailered car. So figure at least 200 car trailered in that I seen.


----------



## six 2

THE HOP WAS OFF THE HOOK LOTS AND LOTS OF PEOPLE THERE. BAD ASS RIDES TOO. :biggrin: GOT MY SHIT TOWED NOT HAPPY. :angry: :angry:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 3 2010, 08:22 PM~16174207
> *They charged us $14 because we had a trailered car. So figure at least 200 car trailered in that I seen.
> *


YEP YOU RIGHT HOMIE. SO THE PARK DID GOOD.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 3 2010, 07:22 PM~16174217
> *THE HOP WAS OFF THE HOOK LOTS AND LOTS OF PEOPLE THERE. BAD ASS RIDES TOO. :biggrin:  GOT MY SHIT TOWED NOT HAPPY. :angry:  :angry:
> *


  that sucks...thats the first thing i thought about when i was walking out


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 3 2010, 07:23 PM~16174228
> *YEP YOU RIGHT HOMIE. SO THE PARK DID GOOD.
> *


I think they did around 30g's. Not bad for a bunch of lowriders. Lol.... And they say we some trouble makers... They needs to call us money makers cuz that's what we did for them.

Sucks your ride got towed today.


----------



## Lolo22

So who was the highest car that didn't get stuck?


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by 47mando_@Jan 3 2010, 11:09 PM~16171676
> *Dam dawg nice car were you the only guy from Classic Memories there?
> *





* lol!! No these were there too! *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jan 3 2010, 08:02 PM~16174647
> * lol!! No these were there too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL RAG


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

nice pic's keep them coming :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

any hop videos


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jan 3 2010, 09:24 PM~16174943
> *any hop videos
> *



:yes:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2010, 09:26 PM~16174974
> *:yes:
> *


were :around:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

THA HOP WAS OFFF THA CHAIN!!! 







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 3 2010, 09:39 PM~16175137
> *THA HOP WAS OFFF THA CHAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*KEEP THEM COMING :biggrin: *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2010, 09:26 PM~16174974
> *:yes:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

alot of hopping untill at the end when the cops rolled up..lol


----------



## lowrr

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## six 2

cops didn't shut anything down. :biggrin: they had some cats from japan filming the hop.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jan 3 2010, 08:56 PM~16175359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


FUCKEN BADASS PICS RUBEN. THEY LOOK CLEAN AND GREAT ANGLES :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrr

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 3 2010, 10:00 PM~16175398
> *FUCKEN BADASS PICS RUBEN. THEY LOOK CLEAN AND GREAT ANGLES :yes: :thumbsup:
> *



thanks G


----------



## DIPN714

radical hoper;;BIG AL TOOK THAT;;WHO SAID IT


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jan 3 2010, 09:56 PM~16175359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


DAMN CHECK OUT THE CHROME ON THAT GREEN HOPPER :0 :0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2010, 10:02 PM~16175422
> *radical hoper;;BIG  AL TOOK THAT;;WHO SAID IT
> *


mayne , what u hit?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2010, 10:02 PM~16175422
> *AL WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR FRONT END HEARD IT WAS SMASHED UP*


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 3 2010, 08:22 PM~16174217
> *THE HOP WAS OFF THE HOOK LOTS AND LOTS OF PEOPLE THERE. BAD ASS RIDES TOO. :biggrin:  GOT MY SHIT TOWED NOT HAPPY. :angry:  :angry:
> *


What happend??


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 3 2010, 09:08 PM~16175476
> *What happend??
> *


He parked in front of the exit gate for the sheriffs :0


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 3 2010, 09:10 PM~16175494
> *He parked in front of the exit gate for the sheriffs :0
> *


 :0


----------



## .TERRY.

Thanks to everyone who showed up today for Hop/Show. It was packed. We had to turn many people away til more parking spots became available. I hope everyone enjoyed the show


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

Congradulations To Straight Clownin!!!! Took Home The Belt For Single Pump!!!!




[/quote]


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 3 2010, 10:10 PM~16175494
> *He parked in front of the exit gate for the sheriffs :0
> *


 :0 I would of thought the Sheriffs would have cut some slack consedering all the money the park made. Thats fucked up.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 3 2010, 10:14 PM~16175541
> *Thanks to everyone who showed up today for Hop/Show. It was packed. We had to turn many people away til more parking spots became available. I hope everyone enjoyed the show
> *



HEY TERRY THANK YOU FOR THE LOVE YOU SHOWED US OUT THERE TODAY!.... 
IT WAS A GOOD ASS WEEKEND YALL DID YALL THANG!....... 

STR8TIPPIN


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 3 2010, 09:16 PM~16175589
> *:0  I would of thought the Sheriffs would have cut some slack consedering all the money the park made. Thats fucked up.
> *


wasnt at the park, it was today


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 3 2010, 09:18 PM~16175605
> *HEY TERRY THANK YOU FOR THE LOVE YOU SHOWED US OUT THERE TODAY!....
> IT WAS A GOOD ASS WEEKEND YALL DID YALL THANG!.......
> 
> STR8TIPPIN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jan 3 2010, 09:16 PM~16175584
> *Congradulations To Straight Clownin!!!! Took Home The Belt For Single Pump!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 3 2010, 10:18 PM~16175611
> *wasnt at the park, it was today
> *


OH, at the hop.


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 3 2010, 09:21 PM~16175644
> *OH, at the hop.
> *


yup


----------



## Eddie-Money

> CONGRADS TO THE HOMIES FROM THE CENTRAL VALLEY</span>[/b]


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Jan 3 2010, 09:48 PM~16174493
> *So who was the highest car that didn't get stuck?
> *


Big Al


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jan 3 2010, 11:26 PM~16175711
> *Big Al
> *


How many inches? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 3 2010, 10:28 PM~16175747
> *How many inches? :biggrin:
> *


x2?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 3 2010, 10:32 PM~16175807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



*HAPPY'S DUECE LOOKS CLEAN*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 3 2010, 10:32 PM~16175807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, so did happy got disquialified looks like he did came back down twice


----------



## lowrr




----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jan 3 2010, 09:39 PM~16175895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean pics bro


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 3 2010, 11:28 PM~16175747
> *How many inches? :biggrin:
> *


104


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHO TOOK DOUBLE-PUMP STREET??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 11:36 PM~16175863
> *damn, so did happy got disquialified looks like he did came back down twice
> *


Yep him and Todd but they car's where both hitting hard


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16176078
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHO TOOK DOUBLE-PUMP STREET???  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Don't no what category the female with the blac 4 door trey was in but she took 1st place in it


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## fesboogie

Nice vids Kandy N Chrome!!!


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jan 3 2010, 10:55 PM~16176097
> *Yep him and Todd but they car's where both hitting hard
> *


 :0 , any word on chios impala


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2010, 11:04 PM~16176186
> *Nice vids Kandy N Chrome!!!
> *


x2, thanks for shearing


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

> CONGRATS HOMIES YOUR SHIT LOOKS GOOD</span> :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2010, 12:06 AM~16176206
> *:0 , any word on chios impala
> *


It wasn't there


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BIGJOE619

IT WENT DOWN TODAY.. ALOT OF ACTION IT WAS WORTH THE TRIP... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 4 2010, 12:30 AM~16176405
> *IT WENT DOWN TODAY.. ALOT OF ACTION IT WAS WORTH THE TRIP... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yep and it was crac'n at koolaids after, ridaz from arizona, s.d. the bay area and many more place's was there


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36

wheres the pics from the kicc bacc lastnight????i heard it was goin down!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2010, 01:04 AM~16176681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the old orange one?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 3 2010, 11:08 PM~16176712
> *Is that the old orange one?
> *



:dunno: THATS WHAT I WAS WONDERING ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2010, 01:09 AM~16176723
> *:dunno:  THATS WHAT I WAS WONDERING ALSO  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36

it is the orange 1 re-done


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by BIG FRIZZLE 36_@Jan 4 2010, 01:12 AM~16176745
> *it is the orange 1 re-done
> *


----------



## black84

> Congradulations To Straight Clownin!!!! Took Home The Belt For Single Pump!!!!


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Was big john and the allstars there?I wanted to see what this did.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2010, 12:04 AM~16176185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


double switchen :thumbsdown:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jan 4 2010, 12:08 AM~16176712-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the old orange one?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ~KANDY N [email protected] 4 2010, 12:09 AM~16176723
> *:dunno:  THATS WHAT I WAS WONDERING ALSO  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG FRIZZLE 36_@Jan 4 2010, 12:12 AM~16176745
> *it is the orange 1 re-done
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36

todd told us it was!!!


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 4 2010, 01:24 AM~16176838
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2010, 05:32 AM~16175807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard them say 108 and it stuck 2 times?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

Big John was there but that ride wasn't.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2010, 12:09 AM~16176723
> *:dunno:  THATS WHAT I WAS WONDERING ALSO  :biggrin:
> *


x2

Big ups for posting the vids :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 4 2010, 07:41 AM~16176975
> *Big John was there but that ride wasn't.
> *


None of them were?what about darrel?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by BIG FRIZZLE 36_@Jan 4 2010, 12:28 AM~16176862
> *todd told us it was!!!
> *


Aww, shit I got his cars mixed up, your right.  I had someone else ask about the 63 earlier today.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 4 2010, 12:44 AM~16177009
> *None of them were?what about darrel?
> *


 :dunno: I didn't see em anywhere inside the pit.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

This weekend was surely one not to miss, Majestics put it down for 2010. 
Looking forward to next year :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 3 2010, 11:17 PM~16176300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


GT


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by BIG FRIZZLE 36+Jan 4 2010, 01:28 AM~16176862-->
> 
> 
> 
> todd told us it was!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 4 2010, 01:44 AM~16177011
> *Aww, shit I got his cars mixed up, your right.   I had someone else ask about the 63 earlier today.
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 4 2010, 07:46 AM~16177026
> *:dunno:  I didn't see em anywhere inside the pit.
> *


Know i don't fill bad for not making it if darrel wasn't even there. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2010, 06:17 AM~16176300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Alex puttin it down like always. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2010, 12:08 AM~16176712
> *Is that the old orange one?
> *


from what im seeing on it... YUP


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2010, 12:04 AM~16176681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn todd.. that car still swingin like a motherfucker..

can you settle on a color though homie? :biggrin: 

just playin homie.. i see it still hoppin in a cirle though,that was funny as hell at the shop call at big time( :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: )


----------



## SINFUL1

some pics from the hop


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## straight clownin

does anybody have video of the orange $ gold regal...if you do can you please post it....by the way good show lots of hopping going on...


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2010, 03:21 AM~16177506
> *does anybody have video of the orange $ gold regal...if you do can you please post it....by the way good show lots of hopping going on...
> *


i have video of it, just don't know how to get video on here


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2010, 03:21 AM~16177506
> *does anybody have video of the orange $ gold regal...if you do can you please post it....by the way good show lots of hopping going on...
> *


TRY THIS..................

View My Video


----------



## People's Choice

I JUST GOT BACK IN TO DALLAS AND ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN I HAD FUN OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 4 2010, 06:02 AM~16177611
> *I JUST GOT BACK IN TO DALLAS AND ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN I HAD FUN OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


did you drive ?


----------



## People's Choice

Flew in Friday and flew out after the hop Sunday


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn those vert cadis are look sik as hell. Can't wait to see more vids of the hoppers in action.


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 4 2010, 05:48 AM~16177659
> *Flew in Friday and flew out after the hop Sunday
> *


BALLER!!!''TIM'' :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 3 2010, 11:30 PM~16176878
> *I heard them say 108 and it stuck 2 times?
> *


*
u heard wrong! 112 & no 2nd switch.... Todd hit the same shit 112 with a 2nd switch!!!.. Happy's Duece came back down twice... Todd got stuck everytime with the trey..... ask anybody that was there... Hugo from More bounce was on the stick and he was using my camera to verify the inches...!*


----------



## JUST US




----------



## Big nene 1

:biggrin: best 3 day event ever.And that hop was off the hook!


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 4 2010, 09:55 AM~16178554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 3 2010, 11:17 PM~16176300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job alex


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 4 2010, 04:39 PM~16178462
> *
> u heard wrong! 112  & no 2nd switch.... Todd hit the same shit 112 with a 2nd switch!!!..  Happy's Duece came back down twice... Todd got stuck everytime with the trey..... ask anybody that was there... Hugo from More bounce was on the stick and he was using my camera to verify the inches...!
> *


Damn clam down bro on that vid you hear someone say 108 ok ok you both did 112 stuck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDMACK

I WANT TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND MAJESTICS CHAPTERS THAT CAME OUT, WE HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AT OUR 3 DAY EVENT. IT GETS BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR. DESPITE THE SETBACKS WE HAD THIS YEAR, I HOPE EVERYBODY STILL HAD A GREAT TIME. NEXT YEAR YOU CAN LOOK FORWARD TO ANOTHER MAJESTICS WEEKEND


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 4 2010, 02:42 AM~16177528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Once again congratulations on your victory


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 4 2010, 08:18 AM~16177858
> *Damn those vert cadis are look sik as hell. Can't wait to see more vids of the hoppers in action.
> *


x2 on both those statements!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Jan 3 2010, 05:34 PM~16172406
> *This show is so big, the Vegas Super Show isn't even on the same level!!! :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> This SHOW / BBQ / Get Together is what it is all about!!! I can't believe HOW MANY CARS WERE THERE!!!
> 
> Even though the HOP was planned for another day, there was still plenty of Hopping going on with cars just cruising and hitting the switches...
> 
> Event was so damn big, We missed some of the cars that were there, but lucky for us, Pictures posted here let us see what we missed... Can't wait till next year...
> 
> ***Gotta find my CAMERA so I can post the Pics that I took***
> 
> Great Job MAJESTICS!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## AZ CONNECTION

HELL OF A 3 DAY WEEKEND.


----------



## eastbay_drop

nice pic LOL



> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 4 2010, 03:20 AM~16177505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Certified Ryda

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jan 3 2010, 11:39 PM~16175895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Certified Ridaz on tha bumper......


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by AZ CONNECTION_@Jan 4 2010, 11:14 AM~16179579
> *HELL OF A 3 DAY WEEKEND.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 4 2010, 08:55 AM~16178554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SO ITS MEASURED FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE TIRE OR RIM ?

i gotta ask,,


----------



## flaked85

GREAT LOOKIN TURNOUT,CLEAN RIDES AND NICE PICS TO THOSE WHO SHOOT THEM.


----------



## SINFUL1

THE DAY WAS FANTASTIC! SPENT THE DAY MEETING NEW PEOPLE AND SEEING OLD FRIENDS NOT TO MENTION THE HOP WAS OFF THE HOOK. ATE A BAD ASS PASTRAMI SANDWICH AND ONION RINGS FROM LUCKY BOY DINNER IN PASADENA. MADE IT TO MODESTO BEFORE MIDNIGHT AND DROPPED EVERYONE OFF. I WAS BACK IN STOCKTON POSTED UP SOME PICS AND WAS IN BED BY 1:30am. I COULDN'T ASK FOR A BETTER BEGINNING OF A GREAT YEAR.

HATS OFF TO MAJESTICS FOR PUTTING ON A HELL OF AN EVENT :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 4 2010, 12:56 PM~16180359
> *THE DAY WAS FANTASTIC! SPENT THE DAY MEETING NEW PEOPLE AND SEEING OLD FRIENDS NOT TO MENTION THE HOP WAS OFF THE HOOK. ATE A BAD ASS PASTRAMI SANDWICH AND ONION RINGS FROM LUCKY BOY DINNER IN PASADENA</span>. MADE IT TO MODESTO BEFORE MIDNIGHT AND DROPPED EVERYONE OFF. I WAS BACK IN STOCKTON POSTED UP SOME PICS AND WAS IN BED BY 1:30am. I COULDN'T ASK FOR A BETTER  BEGINNING OF A GREAT YEAR.
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>HATS OFF TO MAJESTICS FOR PUTTING ON A HELL OF AN EVENT :thumbsup:
> *


next time get the chili cheese fries with pastrami :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 4 2010, 01:58 PM~16180376
> *next time get the chili cheese fries with pastrami :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


I'LL TRY THAT NEXT TIME, THAT PASTRAMI WAS OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 4 2010, 01:56 PM~16180359
> *THE DAY WAS FANTASTIC! SPENT THE DAY MEETING NEW PEOPLE AND SEEING OLD FRIENDS NOT TO MENTION THE HOP WAS OFF THE HOOK. ATE A BAD ASS PASTRAMI SANDWICH AND ONION RINGS FROM LUCKY BOY DINNER IN PASADENA. MADE IT TO MODESTO BEFORE MIDNIGHT AND DROPPED EVERYONE OFF. I WAS BACK IN STOCKTON POSTED UP SOME PICS AND WAS IN BED BY 1:30am. I COULDN'T ASK FOR A BETTER  BEGINNING OF A GREAT YEAR.
> 
> HATS OFF TO MAJESTICS FOR PUTTING ON A HELL OF AN EVENT :thumbsup:
> *


x10 good show majestics..  video workedt good looking out... :thumbsup:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 12:17 PM~16160460
> *:0 where was  big fish black ass at!
> *


lmfao!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

we would like to thank majestics and torres impire for are championship belt  :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 4 2010, 01:58 PM~16180376
> *next time get the chili cheese fries with pastrami :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


THATS THE SPOT.....ON ARROYO!


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 4 2010, 04:13 PM~16181112
> *THATS THE SPOT.....ON ARROYO!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 4 2010, 02:13 PM~16181112
> *THATS THE SPOT.....ON ARROYO!
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 4 2010, 04:03 PM~16180992
> *we would like to thank majestics and torres impire for are championship belt  :biggrin:
> *



thats a sweet ass belt too...jen should be sporting that belt everywhere she goes


----------



## FloRida

*Fuck this shit, im gonna put a lil' cash aside to make the trip next year! I have to make it, show looks badass!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Jan 4 2010, 03:39 PM~16181937
> *Fuck this shit, im gonna put a lil' cash aside to make the trip next year! I have to make it, show looks badass!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## deesta

Going down again tonight majestic 4day run :0


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

YES SIR THE STREET SWEEPER WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA

THE HOP WILL BE TAKING PLACE @ STREET LIFE CUSTOMS IN PARAMOUNT CA. IT'S GOING DOWN. FOR MORE INFO CALL 951 591-6986


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 4 2010, 06:24 PM~16183154
> *YES SIR THE STREET SWEEPER WILL BE THERE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


let me find some video fom last night before we blew the front end apart


----------



## lay m low

i got 2 give it 2 you fellows you guys set it off will be there next year so i can see it in person :cheesy:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: GOOD ASS SHOW!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 4 2010, 07:28 PM~16184071
> *:biggrin: GOOD ASS SHOW!!!!!
> *


 x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85

TTMFT


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED AIGA_@Jan 4 2010, 05:41 PM~16183423
> *THE HOP WILL BE TAKING PLACE @ STREET LIFE CUSTOMS IN PARAMOUNT CA. IT'S GOING DOWN. FOR MORE INFO CALL 951 591-6986
> *


ITS AT DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS IN PARAMOUNT


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jan 4 2010, 05:07 PM~16182942
> *Going down again tonight majestic 4day run  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## dougy83

badass pics and vids :biggrin:


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36

wheres the pics and video from the kicc bacc saturday night


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by BIG FRIZZLE 36_@Jan 4 2010, 07:38 PM~16185102
> *wheres the pics and video from the kicc bacc saturday night
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JDIECAST

ON BEHALF OF UNIQUE DIECAST AND
CREW WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK DEMAC, TERRY AND MAJESTICS FOR THE INVITE . GREAT SHOW AND GREAT JOB :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLL'N

*Man! This was the one to be at! the hop was crazy, And I got it all! this will be on Vol.17. I'm glad to be a part of this event i hope everyone that won the belts enjoy them! Thanks Majestics for a great event and thanks to all the riders that came out to this event. Hope to see even more riders next big thanks going out to Alex and the Goodtimes C.C Family and Torres Empire!!! here are a few pics i took.
*


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@Jan 4 2010, 07:56 PM~16185385
> *ON BEHALF OF UNIQUE DIECAST AND
> CREW WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK DEMAC, TERRY AND MAJESTICS FOR THE INVITE . GREAT SHOW AND GREAT JOB :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:        :0  :0  :0
> *


  We were happy to have you there :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 4 2010, 09:19 PM~16185784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jen slept with her belt :biggrin:


----------



## lowrr




----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 4 2010, 11:16 PM~16185733
> *Man! This was the one to be at! the hop was crazy, And I got it all! this will be on Vol.17. I'm glad to be a part of this event i hope everyone that won the belts enjoy them! Thanks Majestics for a great event and thanks to all the riders that came out to this event. Hope to see even more riders next big thanks going out to Alex and the Goodtimes C.C Family and Torres Empire!!! here are a few pics i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FROM THE LOOKS OF IT EVERY CAR THERE WAS WORKIN WELL. :thumbsup:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

> BRO WHAT HAPPEN HERE ??????????????
> 
> :thumbsup: TO ALL THE HOPPER OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> BRO WHAT HAPPEN HERE ??????????????
> 
> :thumbsup: TO ALL THE HOPPER OUT THERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 *im sure you can see what happen*  :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36

ah man the bolts was loose and the tank fell off!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: :rofl: hno:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!! HOW MUCH LONGER BEFORE THE VIDEO'S COME OUT ??? BRO


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Jan 4 2010, 09:59 PM~16186393
> *WOW !!!!!!!!!!!! HOW MUCH LONGER BEFORE THE VIDEO'S COME OUT ??? BRO
> *


*couple of weeks! jan.21st I hope!*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 4 2010, 09:16 PM~16185733
> *Man! This was the one to be at! the hop was crazy, And I got it all! this will be on Vol.17. I'm glad to be a part of this event i hope everyone that won the belts enjoy them! Thanks Majestics for a great event and thanks to all the riders that came out to this event. Hope to see even more riders next big thanks going out to Alex and the Goodtimes C.C Family and Torres Empire!!! here are a few pics i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 4 2010, 09:56 PM~16186352
> *:0 im sure you can see what happen   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 4 2010, 10:00 PM~16186407
> *couple of weeks! jan.21st I hope!
> *


 :thumbsup: I WILL KEEP A EYE OUT THANKS BRO


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

*Can someone call a Rollback so they can take this Tank away!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1

TERRY, DID YOU GET THOSE PICS I EMAILED TO YA????


----------



## pinche chico

BADAZZ PICS ROLL'N

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 4 2010, 09:09 PM~16186530
> *TERRY, DID YOU GET THOSE PICS I EMAILED TO YA????
> *


got em bro. thanks


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 4 2010, 03:12 AM~16177499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: GOTTA LOVE THE CALIFORNIA LIFE!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2010, 09:41 PM~16186952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daymn... badass pic!!


----------



## eastbay_drop

my bucket


----------



## eastbay_drop

jens 63


----------



## SINFUL1

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop+Jan 4 2010, 11:07 PM~16187343-->
> 
> 
> 
> my bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastbay_drop_@Jan 4 2010, 11:22 PM~16187548
> *jens 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 4 2010, 10:56 PM~16186352
> *:0 im sure you can see what happen   :biggrin:
> *



they had too much gas in the tank and the weight of the gas broke the straps lol


----------



## eastbay_drop

congrats big al


----------



## Cadillac1

This looks like it was the shit


----------



## switches4life

mayne hold up, this show sure gettng better and better, this topic only few days old, and 91,200 views already :0


----------



## jayboy1

dont trip still more to come wait n see the hopp we did from tonight!!!!!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

hell yeah!!!!








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2010, 12:37 AM~16188212
> *hell yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
BIG FISH post up the video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 5 2010, 12:32 AM~16188196
> *dont trip still more to come wait n see the hopp we did from tonight!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUTUBE JAYSTER......IM ON MY PHONE N THATS THE ONLY WAY I CAN SEE VIDS....




TELL PANSON I SAID CONGRATS


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 5 2010, 12:38 AM~16188221
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> rollin post up the video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2010, come on with it rolln :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 5 2010, 12:41 AM~16188233
> *YOUTUBE JAYSTER......IM ON MY PHONE N THATS THE ONLY WAY I CAN SEE VIDS....
> TELL PANSON I SAID CONGRATS
> *


did u find it i cant


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 5 2010, 12:43 AM~16188240
> *did u find it i cant
> *


Naw homie......i meant upload it there so i can c it :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 5 2010, 12:45 AM~16188247
> *Naw homie......i meant upload it there so i can c it :biggrin:
> *


o naw we dont have it,(ROLLIN WERE U AT HOMIE)


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 5 2010, 12:47 AM~16188258
> *o naw we dont have it,(ROLLIN WERE U AT HOMIE)
> *


Worthless...how u not gonna take a camera :angry:


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 5 2010, 12:48 AM~16188268
> *Worthless...how u not gonna take a camera  :angry:
> *


LOL..OUR CAMERA MAN HAD TO WORK..LOL DAM IT...I AINT GOING TOO SAY SHIT U WILL SEE FOR UR SELF........O YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 5 2010, 12:51 AM~16188282
> *LOL..OUR CAMERA MAN HAD TO WORK..LOL DAM IT...I AINT GOING TOO SAY SHIT U WILL SEE FOR UR SELF........O YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I already heard...over 116", under 116" stuck 





AM I RIGHT??? :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1

LOL...HAAHAHAHAHAHAAA..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AND U KNOW THIS MAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 4 2010, 11:59 PM~16188321
> *I already heard...over 116", under 116" stuck
> AM I RIGHT??? :biggrin:
> *



lol word gets around quick! I'm waiting for vid too.. my bro said Big Fish has the footage...


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 5 2010, 01:03 AM~16188342
> *lol word gets around quick! I'm waiting for vid too..  my bro said Big Fish has the footage...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US

Thats what fatass said.. i think rollin went home early when we loaded the duece up on the trailer


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 5 2010, 01:03 AM~16188341
> *LOL...HAAHAHAHAHAHAAA..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> AND U KNOW THIS MAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BUT ON THE REAL......I DONT UNDERSTAND........I SAW THE OTHER ONE DO 118" YESTERDAY FROM WHERE I WAS STANDING?? :dunno:


----------



## jayboy1

the sun was in ur eyes!!!!!!!!!!lol...............


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 5 2010, 01:11 AM~16188362
> *the sun was in ur eyes!!!!!!!!!!lol...............
> *


EITHER WAY, TELL PANSON CONGRATS


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 5 2010, 01:13 AM~16188366
> *EITHER WAY, TELL PANSON CONGRATS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 5 2010, 12:09 AM~16188359
> *BUT ON THE REAL......I DONT UNDERSTAND........I SAW THE OTHER ONE DO 118" YESTERDAY FROM WHERE I WAS STANDING?? :dunno:
> *



that ruler from sunday was off and bent. both cars hit 112 on sunday and i know both cars hit higher than that for sure..


----------



## jayboy1

:thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

uffin: uffin:


----------



## TORONTO

i just went through every page of this topic! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

next time somebody says that lowriding is dying, tell them to fuck off! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 5 2010, 01:59 AM~16188470
> *i just went through every page of this topic!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> next time somebody says that lowriding is dying, tell them to fuck off! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2010, 10:41 PM~16186952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this imp is hella tight! is that bears 63? :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2010, 10:36 PM~16186896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like this fukah hit 120 or sumtin? what was the highest and who did it? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 5 2010, 03:12 AM~16188565
> *this imp is hella tight! is that bears 63? :biggrin:
> *


YES IT IS AND IT WAS WORKIN


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 4 2010, 09:16 PM~16185733
> *Man! This was the one to be at! the hop was crazy, And I got it all! this will be on Vol.17. I'm glad to be a part of this event i hope everyone that won the belts enjoy them! Thanks Majestics for a great event and thanks to all the riders that came out to this event. Hope to see even more riders next big thanks going out to Alex and the Goodtimes C.C Family and Torres Empire!!! here are a few pics i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat up rollin. tried to call you on sunday. well this year nobody was bullshittin. everybody came out hard. no ****!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 03:19 AM~16188569
> *YES IT IS AND IT WAS WORKIN
> *


oh yes it did. looks like a champ to me.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*CHECK OUT MY TOPIC FOR MORE PICS OF THE HOP AND PICNIC :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518962*


----------



## SINFUL1

SOME OF THE PICS FROM MY CELL PHONE


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## People's Choice

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 4 2010, 05:03 PM~16180992
> *we would like to thank majestics and torres impire for are championship belt  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DESERVE THAT BELT :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 4 2010, 11:02 AM~16178247
> *BALLER!!!''TIM'' :biggrin:
> *


TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 5 2010, 03:20 AM~16188573
> *oh yes it did. looks like a champ to me.
> *


who has the after hop video?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 4 2010, 11:38 PM~16188221
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> <span style='color:blue'>big fish you idiot!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 4 2010, 11:52 PM~16187907
> *congrats big al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 4 2010, 11:41 PM~16188233
> *YOUTUBE JAYSTER......IM ON MY PHONE N THATS THE ONLY WAY I CAN SEE VIDS....
> TELL PANSON I SAID CONGRATS
> *


 :0 :0 :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

WHERES THE VIDEO FROM YESTURDAY HAPPY VS TODD ANYBODY!!!


----------



## JUST US

GET TO WORK U LAZY FATASS!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 10:29 AM~16189784
> *WHERES THE VIDEO FROM YESTURDAY HAPPY VS TODD ANYBODY!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 03:08 AM~16188563
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


X BIG 3


----------



## 805MAC1961

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 4 2010, 11:22 PM~16187548
> *jens 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A GIRL HITTIN SWITCHES... THAT'S THE SHIT... 
Her pops has taught her well... Hittin Back Bumper like NUTHIN!!!


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

so who's the one to beat ron, todd,happy,Big Jonh, who shut the game down


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

who served da cold spot


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Jan 5 2010, 11:54 AM~16190923
> *c
> *



so who's the one to beat ron, todd,happy,Big Jonh, who shut the game down
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 5 2010, 12:25 PM~16191139
> *
> so who's the one to beat ron, todd,happy,Big Jonh, who shut the game down
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *


looks like happy shut the streets down with one switch


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 5 2010, 12:25 PM~16191139
> *
> so who's the one to beat ron, todd,happy,Big Jonh, who shut the game down
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *


whats up with the hop from last night who has it


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 5 2010, 08:30 AM~16189785
> *GET TO WORK U LAZY FATASS!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Jan 5 2010, 11:29 AM~16191174
> *looks like happy shut the streets down with one switch
> *


----------



## TORONTO

how many inches was single pump ????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Jan 5 2010, 11:31 AM~16191194
> *whats up with the hop from last night who has it
> *


 :dunno: i think big fish??


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 12:53 PM~16191382
> * :dunno: i think big fish??
> *


what up big dog you shut down the whole spot


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2010, 11:37 PM~16188212
> *hell yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GREAT WORK BIG HAPPY!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2010, 12:01 PM~16191439
> *GREAT WORK BIG HAPPY!!
> *


 :around: :around: :around: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 12:59 PM~16191426
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  uffin:
> *


did da weak spot try and pull up on you


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Jan 5 2010, 12:03 PM~16191464
> *did da weak spot try and pull up on you
> *


 :0 :0 :no: :no:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

MAJOR RESPECT TO EVERYONE REPPIN AT THIS HISTORIC LOWRIDING EVENT. THEM PICTURES ARE PRICELESS... DAMN


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 01:06 PM~16191490
> *:0  :0  :no:  :no:
> *


like i said didnt think so :roflmao: :thumbsup: big up's to you g


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Jan 3 2010, 05:34 PM~16172406
> *This show is so big, the Vegas Super Show isn't even on the same level!!! :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> This SHOW / BBQ / Get Together is what it is all about!!! I can't believe HOW MANY CARS WERE THERE!!!
> 
> Even though the HOP was planned for another day, there was still plenty of Hopping going on with cars just cruising and hitting the switches...
> 
> Event was so damn big, We missed some of the cars that were there, but lucky for us, Pictures posted here let us see what we missed... Can't wait till next year...
> 
> ***Gotta find my CAMERA so I can post the Pics that I took***
> 
> Great Job MAJESTICS!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


i agree me and the homies had a bad ass time


----------



## SHOWTIME916

ttt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2010, 01:08 PM~16191502
> *MAJOR RESPECT TO EVERYONE REPPIN AT THIS HISTORIC LOWRIDING EVENT. THEM PICTURES ARE PRICELESS... DAMN
> *



priceless is bein there to c it happening you missed alot of shit talk and fender bending :0 when r u comin down to cali?


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 5 2010, 01:55 PM~16191887
> *priceless is bein there to c it happening you missed alot of shit talk and fender bending :0  when r u comin down to cali?
> *











who said it


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

happy ;;todd; big john; chaio;;;yous guys still putting it down;;I fill ur pain;;;thanks for the inspration;;


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 5 2010, 01:54 PM~16192353
> *<span style='color:red'>what pain u got lucky!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 5 2010, 02:41 PM~16192242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who  said it
> *


*CONGRADULATIONS BIG AL.. I GUESS YOU SHOWED EM WHO GOT SERVED :0  *


----------



## TORONTO

what inches did single pump win with?!!?!?!?!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 5 2010, 04:11 PM~16193044
> *what inches did single pump win with?!!?!?!?!
> *


80 inches single pump!!!!!! 36 inch lock up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 5 2010, 12:55 PM~16191887
> *priceless is bein there to c it happening you missed alot of shit talk and fender bending :0  when r u comin down to cali?
> *



I will be down there eventually (almost off probation :uh: )- Your lookin good out there bro. Hope your family is doin well.. say Hi to your Moms for me

Damn them cars are going vertical and still clean as hell


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 03:31 PM~16192670
> *ok well if i did i did but i am ok with it*


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME  :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Jan 5 2010, 04:07 PM~16193676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE LINC


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 03:31 PM~16192670
> *what pain u got lucky!!!!!  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 09:26 AM~16189760
> *:0  :0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 09:23 AM~16189734
> *big fish you idiot!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 FISH GOT MAD.....NO VID 4 U......THANK JAYBOY :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 5 2010, 05:51 PM~16194247
> *:0 FISH GOT MAD.....NO VID 4 U......THANK JAYBOY :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 5 2010, 12:38 AM~16188221
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> FISH post up the video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BIG BEAR63

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 5 2010, 03:12 AM~16188565
> *this imp is hella tight! is that bears 63? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## CharkBait

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD




----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Jan 5 2010, 09:46 PM~16198742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dats clean !!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 6 2010, 12:06 AM~16199079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ace is lookin clean :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Jan 5 2010, 12:31 PM~16191194
> *whats up with the hop from last night who has it
> *


i dont know who has the video but the word is todd cleared a stick of 116" and happy didnt


----------



## CALII_323

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jan 5 2010, 11:25 PM~16199409
> *i dont know who has  the video but the word is todd cleared a stick of 116" and happy didnt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: haha nah you heard wrong its the other way around..


----------



## big nuts

YES SIRRR MOTHAFUCKERS DREM TEAM HIT THAT 62 ON MONDAY CLEARED THE STICK BY A LONG SHOT HAPPY U KNOW ''U'' GOT HIT U SIAD IT UR SELF :angry: U GOT 113 TODD WENT OVER THE STICK!!!!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Jan 6 2010, 12:01 AM~16199852
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: haha nah you heard wrong its the other way around..
> *


FUC IT WILL SEE THE VIDEO AND BIG FISH BETTER NOT EDIT THAT SHIT !!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 12:05 AM~16199895
> *FUC IT WILL SEE THE VIDEO AND BIG FISH BETTER NOT EDIT THAT SHIT !!
> *


 :0


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 12:04 AM~16199878
> *YES SIRRR MOTHAFUCKERS DREM TEAM HIT  THAT 62  ON MONDAY CLEARED THE STICK BY A LONG SHOT  HAPPY U KNOW ''U'' GOT HIT U SIAD IT UR SELF :angry:  U GOT 113 TODD WENT OVER THE STICK!!!!
> *


WTF LIKE THAT SPIKE DAM THATS FUCKIN FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:nono: :nono: :nicoderm: :x:


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Jan 6 2010, 12:01 AM~16199852
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: haha nah you heard wrong its the other way around..
> *


U DAM RIGHT IT'S THE OTHERWAY AROUND


----------



## MR.INC

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 5 2010, 11:04 PM~16199878
> *YES SIRRR MOTHAFUCKERS DREM TEAM HIT  THAT 62  ON MONDAY CLEARED THE STICK BY A LONG SHOT  HAPPY U KNOW ''U'' GOT HIT U SIAD IT UR SELF :angry:  U GOT 113 TODD WENT OVER THE STICK!!!!
> *


HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 12:04 AM~16199878
> *YES SIRRR MOTHAFUCKERS DREM TEAM HIT  THAT 62  ON MONDAY CLEARED THE STICK BY A LONG SHOT  HAPPY U KNOW ''U'' GOT HIT U SIAD IT UR SELF :angry:  U GOT 113 TODD WENT OVER THE STICK!!!!
> *


  :rant: :rant: :nono: :burn: :burn:


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 5 2010, 11:04 PM~16199878
> *YES SIRRR MOTHAFUCKERS DREM TEAM HIT  THAT 62  ON MONDAY CLEARED THE STICK BY A LONG SHOT  HAPPY U KNOW ''U'' GOT HIT U SIAD IT UR SELF :angry:  U GOT 113 TODD WENT OVER THE STICK!!!!
> *



:loco: :loco: :loco: funny how u guys don't metion Todd getting stuck and hitting the 2nd switch. huh!!!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2010, 12:41 AM~16200170
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  funny how u guys don't metion Todd getting stuck and hitting the 2nd switch. huh!!!
> *


FUC YES HAPPY AND TODD GOT STUCK BUT U WAS THE ONE PULLING ON HAPPY'S CAR TO COME BACK DOWN LETS KEEP IT REAL!!!!!


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 5 2010, 11:45 PM~16200208
> *FUC YES HAPPY AND TODD GOT STUCK BUT U WAS THE ONE PULLING ON HAPPY'S CAR TO COME BACK DOWN LETS KEEP IT REAL!!!!!
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: u dont know what ur talking about i wasn't even near the hop on monday!!! so stop lying!! like the rest of ur posts!!! Word is all ur guys were :worship: to my brother!!! but we'll just wait for the video from Big Fish!!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2010, 12:57 AM~16200294
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: u dont know what ur talking about i wasn't even near the hop on monday!!! so stop lying!! like the rest of ur posts!!! Word is all ur guys were  :worship: to my brother!!! but we'll just wait for the video from Big Fish!!
> *


WELL HWO EVER THE FUC THIS IS THEN HOW DO U KNOW WHAT HAPPEND IF U WASN'T EVEN THERE!!!! SO YA LETS WAIT FOR THE VIDEO!!!!


----------



## big nuts

*I DON'T GIVE A FUC LETS TAKE A BET B4 THE VIDEO IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT A ''G'' ON IT*


----------



## JOEY63RIVI

WERES THA VIDEO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 01:04 AM~16200350
> *I DON'T GIVE A FUC  LETS TAKE A BET B4 THE VIDEO IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT A ''G'' ON IT
> *


THIS IS GETTING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

*2 ''GG''S*COME ON!!!!!!!!! LETS BET :angry:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 01:11 AM~16200393
> *2 ''GG''SCOME ON!!!!!!!!! LETS BET  :angry:
> *


HOMIE HAS MONEY AND ITS NOT EVEN INCOME TAX YET DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 6 2010, 01:13 AM~16200403
> *HOMIE HAS MONEY AND ITS NOT EVEN INCOME TAX YET DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: U A FOOL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 01:14 AM~16200411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: U A FOOL
> *


I SEEN THAT RAG YOU WAS DRIVIN FOO YOU GOT WAY 2 MUCH MONEY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 01:04 AM~16200350
> *HAHAHA!!!!!!! HOW MUCH OF THAT MONEY IS GOING TO THE EDITER!!!!!! CAUSE U COMING OUT LIKE THAT PUTING MONEY UP,HUH HOW BOUT U PUT THAT 57 UP U DOWN FOR THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 6 2010, 01:21 AM~16200465
> *HAHAHA!!!!!!! HOW MUCH OF THAT MONEY IS GOING TO THE EDITER!!!!!! CAUSE U COMING OUT LIKE THAT PUTING MONEY UP,HUH HOW BOUT U PUT THAT 57 UP U DOWN FOR THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!! :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 6 2010, 01:16 AM~16200429
> *I SEEN THAT RAG YOU WAS DRIVIN FOO YOU GOT WAY 2 MUCH MONEY HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


THIS ONE :biggrin: 
































THAT'S JUNK I'LL STICK 2 A ''G'' BODY 





































































*NOT!!!!*


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 6 2010, 01:21 AM~16200465
> *FUC IT IF U GOT A BUC120 TO MACH THAT LETS DO THIS!!!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 01:24 AM~16200484
> *THIS ONE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S JUNK I'LL STICK 2 A ''G'' BODY
> NOT!!!!
> *


YUP THAT 1


----------



## jayboy1

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 01:25 AM~16200493
> *FUC IT IF U GOT A BUC120 TO MACH THAT LETS DO THIS!!!!
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 6 2010, 01:28 AM~16200514
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 02:04 AM~16200350
> *2 ''GG''SCOME ON!!!!!!!!! LETS BET  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Jan 6 2010, 02:21 AM~16200465
> *HAHAHA!!!!!!! HOW MUCH OF THAT MONEY IS GOING TO THE EDITER!!!!!! CAUSE U COMING OUT LIKE THAT PUTING MONEY UP,HUH HOW BOUT U PUT THAT 57 UP U DOWN FOR THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jan 5 2010, 10:25 PM~16199409
> *i dont know who has  the video but the word is todd cleared a stick of 116" and happy didnt
> *


you heard wrong you guys always fucken hate!!!! you wernt even there big fish will tell you!!!! video dont lie!!! better yet ask bear!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 5 2010, 11:04 PM~16199878
> *YES SIRRR MOTHAFUCKERS DREM TEAM HIT  THAT 62  ON MONDAY CLEARED THE STICK BY A LONG SHOT  HAPPY U KNOW ''U'' GOT HIT U SIAD IT UR SELF :angry:  U GOT 113 TODD WENT OVER THE STICK!!!!
> *


your a true meaning off a fucken hater ill do it again get off todds dick already!!! you guys never give props let me ask youi this who has a second switch!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 12:04 AM~16200350
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>how about this lets bet i didnt hit 112 and hit over 116 you two face motherfucker hating ass punk !!!! :0 :0 :0 ill do it again was up!!!!!! better yet set up the hop again this weekend with todd :0 :0 :0 what you wanna do!!!!  *


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 06:48 AM~16201227
> *you heard wrong you guys always fucken hate!!!! you wernt even there big fish will tell you!!!! video dont lie!!! better yet ask bear!!!!! :0  :0
> *


HOW IN THE FUC CAN U SAY I WAS'T HERE I WAS THE ONE HOLDING THE STICK DICK HEAD!!!!!! WHAT U FORGOT IN FACT FUC TODD STILL HERE !!!!! WILL SEE TODAY TO IT AGAIN I'M NOT ON NO ONES DICK BUT JUST LIKE U GUYS R ALLWAYS WOLLLFING ON BIG JHON AND UR TEAM IT GO'S BOTH WAYS !!!! ON THE REAL HAPPY IF UR TALKING ABOUT HATING ON ONE IS HATING BUT U GUYS AND A 2ND SWITCH COME !!DOG TODD ASK UR BOY TO HOLD THE SWITCH BOX AND U GUYS SIAD NO IT'S COOL WE BELIVE U ALL IN ALL HAPPY 113 TODD 116&SOME!!!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 06:57 AM~16201248
> *how about this lets bet i didnt hit 112 and hit over 11 you two face motherfucker hating ass punk  !!!! :0  :0  :0 ill do it again was up!!!!!! better yet set up the hop again this weekend with todd  :0  :0  :0 what you wanna do!!!!
> *


*FUC THIS WEEKEND TODAY !! AND ALL THIS PUNK SHIT HAPPY DON'T GET IT FUC'T UP HOMIE*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 06:05 AM~16201274
> *HOW IN THE FUC CAN U SAY I WAS'T HERE I WAS THE ONE HOLDING THE STICK DICK HEAD!!!!!! WHAT U FORGOT  IN FACT FUC TODD  STILL HERE !!!!! WILL SEE TODAY TO IT AGAIN I'M NOT ON NO ONES DICK BUT JUST LIKE U GUYS R ALLWAYS WOLLLFING ON BIG JHON AND UR TEAM IT GO'S BOTH WAYS !!!! ON THE REAL HAPPY IF UR TALKING ABOUT HATING ON ONE IS HATING BUT U GUYS AND A 2ND SWITCH COME !!DOG TODD ASK UR BOY TO HOLD THE SWITCH BOX AND U GUYS SIAD NO IT'S COOL WE BELIVE U  ALL IN ALL  HAPPY 113  TODD 116&SOME!!!
> *



you were holding the stick you know you cant see when the cars are that high and you saying it didnt clear it you talkin saying it like you were looking at the top when you know dam well its hard to see te top when your the ruler guy keep it real and about this punk shit i talk alot but i handle my on and stand alone i dont front like your my homie and act like your friend then you get on the computer and act like your my enemy you tell me is that cool!!!! you guys have my number call when you want to hop this tome we will have plenty of cameras there!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 06:05 AM~16201274
> *HOW IN THE FUC CAN U SAY I WAS'T HERE I WAS THE ONE HOLDING THE STICK DICK HEAD!!!!!! WHAT U FORGOT  IN FACT FUC TODD  STILL HERE !!!!! WILL SEE TODAY TO IT AGAIN I'M NOT ON NO ONES DICK BUT JUST LIKE U GUYS R ALLWAYS WOLLLFING ON BIG JHON AND UR TEAM IT GO'S BOTH WAYS !!!! ON THE REAL HAPPY IF UR TALKING ABOUT HATING ON ONE IS HATING BUT U GUYS AND A 2ND SWITCH COME !!DOG TODD ASK UR BOY TO HOLD THE SWITCH BOX AND U GUYS SIAD NO IT'S COOL WE BELIVE U  ALL IN ALL  HAPPY 113  TODD 116&SOME!!!
> *


i was talking to street life lancaster not you fat boy!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 06:08 AM~16201286
> *FUC THIS WEEKEND TODAY !!  AND ALL THIS PUNK SHIT HAPPY DON'T GET IT FUC'T UP HOMIE
> *





im threw talking to you let owner streetlife arizona do his own talking with his car!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i was standing on the hood of the tre and todd clearly was the bigg dawg of the day and i dont play sides thats the story and every one else was on the ground looking up


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 07:57 AM~16201787
> *i was standing on the hood of the tre and todd clearly was the bigg dawg of the day and i dont play sides thats the story and every one else was on the ground looking up
> *


why did he get disqualified????? second switch my brother had the camera we hit the same dog no hating tey tried to give me 108 the camera said diffrent homie


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 07:57 AM~16201787
> *i was standing on the hood of the tre and todd clearly was the bigg dawg of the day and i dont play sides thats the story and every one else was on the ground looking up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 09:01 AM~16201830
> *why did he get disqualified????? second switch my brother had the camera we hit the same dog no hating tey tried to give me 108 the camera said diffrent homie
> *


i seen the 62 hit 116 and the tre was pushing 120 i was eye level it doesnt matter to me we arent in that class (big al pulled a 105 he won he didnt stick) and second switch or not he still stuck the tre and the duece stuck too ! like a said im have no reason to take sides


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jan 5 2010, 07:09 PM~16195264
> *:yes:
> *


homie you a fool, still got that mutherfucker swinging hella good big up's to you and your family :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 09:01 AM~16202231
> *i seen the 62 hit 116 and the tre was pushing 120 i was eye level  it doesnt matter to me  we arent in that class  (big al pulled a 105  he won he didnt stick)  and second switch or not he still stuck the tre  and the duece stuck too ! like a said im have no reason to take sides
> *


pushing 120 with a second switch your right... i got stuck your right what happen when the car turned around!! its all good!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i hear what your sayin are tre hits 90'' every day on the bumper and it hit 85'' on the bumper at the hop :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 10:56 AM~16203059
> *i hear what your sayin are tre hits 90'' every day on the bumper  and  it hit 85'' on the bumper at the hop  :0
> *


the ruler guy was to close to see anything he called what he saw thats why i dont under stand how somebody on a ruler says it went over when they cant really see


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

THATS TRUE HOMIE !!!!!WHAT THEY CANT SEE HOW CAN IT BE A CALL !!!!!!! BUT MAYBE NEXT TIME HUGO (THE OWNER OF MOREBOUNCE) IS AT THE STICK SOMEONE SHOULD GIVE HIM SOME BABY WIPES TO WIPE THAT DARK SHIT ON HIS FOREHEAD SO HE WOULD BE ABLE TO SEE THE NUMBERS AND MAKE A GOOD CALL BECAUSE IM SURE HUGO DID REALLY GOOD BENDING OVER :biggrin: !!!!!!


TO ALL THE HOPPERS :thumbsup: TO YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 10:01 AM~16202231
> *i seen the 62 hit 116 and the tre was pushing 120 i was eye level  it doesnt matter to me  we arent in that class  (big al pulled a 105  he won he didnt stick)  and second switch or not he still stuck the tre  and the duece stuck too ! like a said im have no reason to take sides
> *


thats a wrap :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Jan 6 2010, 11:38 AM~16203399
> *THATS TRUE HOMIE !!!!!WHAT THEY CANT SEE HOW CAN IT BE A CALL !!!!!!! BUT MYBE NEXT TIME HUGO (THE OWNER OF MOREBOUNCE) IS AT THE STICK SOMEONE SHOULD GIVE HIM SOME BABY WIPES TO WIPE THAT DARK SHIT ON HIS FOREHEAD SO HE WOULD BE ABLE TO SEE THE NUMBERS AND MAKE A GOOD CALL BECAUSE IM SURE HUGO DID REALLY GOOD BENDING OVER  :biggrin:  !!!!!!
> TO ALL THE  HOPPERS  :thumbsup: TO YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## showandgo

shit mount a camera on the stick and settle it. either way good job. just to let you guys know if i wasnt gonna out this year with my sickness i would bust that ass lololl jp you guys r doing it


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 6 2010, 11:57 AM~16203542
> *shit mount a camera on the stick and settle it. either way good job. just to let you guys know if i wasnt gonna out this year with my sickness i would bust that ass lololl jp you guys r doing it
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 11:38 AM~16202919
> *i got stuck your right what happen when the car turned around!! its all good!!!
> *



























:0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 12:08 PM~16203161
> *the ruler guy was to close to see anything he called what he saw thats why i dont under stand how somebody on a ruler says it went over when they cant really see
> *


sumbody needs to make a digital scale or mount a camera to get better readings :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

fuck it stick both cars and see which is higher, we all the sticking comes to batteries getting low, motors heating up, getting a little tipsy on the switch before the hop. if it hops and comes back down with the occasional getting stuck, stick it then stick it


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 6 2010, 12:23 PM~16203716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


put some of todd and his crew doing the same hater i bet you wont i see the street life customs on your profile!!! i love all this hate!!!!! its all good they might get mad at you being in az and all!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 6 2010, 12:57 PM~16203940
> *sumbody needs to make a digital scale or mount a camera to get better readings :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

the king of radical hoppers is here boy all this shit talking let me run this down first they pulled up well they tried but ther truck couldn't make it up the drive way so all happy and his boys had to get out and push the truck and trailer up the drive way and then they got up big fish got that on camera then egore i mean hop the me both cars up and down no sticking side by side that was the shit then we put them on the stick happy u know u hit like 113-114 i told u that and u agreed the i went and i cleared the stick then u told me out of ur own mouth u got me big dog but it's all good u even said u ain't building no more hoppers fuck this shit! look i never meant to crush ur dreams in the hopp game but hey shit happens so look all this second switch shit you look all at the bottom of my car u know thats some bullshit u got hit and now u wanna have excuses to feel better but hey i didn't cry cuz u homies were pushing ur car back down so it wouldn't stick bottom line i live in az come see me i'm always going there fuk that till we hop again u got broke the fuck off man! hahahaha get at me enough computer hopping or talking u know where i'm at :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 6 2010, 02:00 PM~16204449
> *the king of radical hoppers is here boy all this shit talking let me run this down first they pulled up well they tried but ther truck couldn't make it up the drive way so all happy and his boys had to get out and push the truck and trailer up the drive way  and then they got up big fish got that on camera then egore i mean  hop the me both cars up and down no sticking side by side that was the shit then we put them on the stick happy u know u hit like 113-114 i told u that  and u agreed the i went and i cleared the stick then u told me out of ur own mouth u got me big dog but it's all good u even said u ain't building no more hoppers fuck this shit! look i never meant to crush ur dreams in the hopp game  but hey shit happens so look all this second switch  shit you look all at the bottom of my car u know thats some bullshit  u got hit and now u wanna have excuses to feel better but hey i didn't cry cuz u homies were pushing ur car back down so it wouldn't stick bottom line i live in az come see me i'm always going there fuk that  till we hop again u got broke the fuck off man! hahahaha get at me enough computer hopping or talking u know where i'm at  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah right i never said u broke me off home boy!!!!! your trying to hard fat boy!!!! we will see the video tonight from big fish it will be up tonight get ready to cry!!!! :0 :0 what about you when you got stuck tell the truth????? you got desperate and lifted the chains???? :0 :0 come get some and i dont mean dinner!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 6 2010, 02:00 PM~16204449
> *the king of radical hoppers is here boy all this shit talking let me run this down first they pulled up well they tried but ther truck couldn't make it up the drive way so all happy and his boys had to get out and push the truck and trailer up the drive way  and then they got up big fish got that on camera then egore i mean  hop the me both cars up and down no sticking side by side that was the shit then we put them on the stick happy u know u hit like 113-114 i told u that  and u agreed the i went and i cleared the stick then u told me out of ur own mouth u got me big dog but it's all good u even said u ain't building no more hoppers fuck this shit! look i never meant to crush ur dreams in the hopp game  but hey shit happens so look all this second switch  shit you look all at the bottom of my car u know thats some bullshit  u got hit and now u wanna have excuses to feel better but hey i didn't cry cuz u homies were pushing ur car back down so it wouldn't stick bottom line i live in az come see me i'm always going there fuk that  till we hop again u got broke the fuck off man! hahahaha get at me enough computer hopping or talking u know where i'm at  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




the video will say it all tonight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 6 2010, 04:00 PM~16204449
> *the king of radical hoppers is here boy all this shit talking let me run this down first they pulled up well they tried but ther truck couldn't make it up the drive way so all happy and his boys had to get out and push the truck and trailer up the drive way  and then they got up big fish got that on camera then egore i mean  hop the me both cars up and down no sticking side by side that was the shit then we put them on the stick happy u know u hit like 113-114 i told u that  and u agreed the i went and i cleared the stick then u told me out of ur own mouth u got me big dog but it's all good u even said u ain't building no more hoppers fuck this shit! look i never meant to crush ur dreams in the hopp game  but hey shit happens so look all this second switch  shit you look all at the bottom of my car u know thats some bullshit  u got hit and now u wanna have excuses to feel better but hey i didn't cry cuz u homies were pushing ur car back down so it wouldn't stick bottom line i live in az come see me i'm always going there fuk that  till we hop again u got broke the fuck off man! hahahaha get at me enough computer hopping or talking u know where i'm at  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 03:05 PM~16204481
> *yeah  right i never said u broke me off home boy!!!!! your trying to hard fat boy!!!! we will see the video tonight from big fish it will be up tonight get ready to cry!!!! :0  :0  what about you when you got stuck tell the truth????? you got desperate and lifted the chains???? :0  :0 come get some and i dont mean dinner!!!! :0  :0
> *


itold u was gonna lift the chain to see what it would for shits an giggles and what it got stuck at like 116 u talk about keep it real practice what u preach cuz u on here lyning to the world Egore like i said i'm right here in AZ home of the champ and what about big gal he wouldn't even put up that belt talk all the shit u want it's all good i'm gone loser hahahaha 3141 n. 31st ave phx. az 85017 get at me


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 6 2010, 02:17 PM~16204572
> *itold u was gonna lift the chain to see what it would for shits an giggles and what it got stuck at like 116 u talk about keep it real practice what u preach  cuz u on here lyning to the world Egore like i said i'm right here in AZ home of the champ and what about big gal he wouldn't even put up that belt talk all the shit u want it's all good i'm gone loser hahahaha 3141 n. 31st ave phx. az 85017 get at me
> *


have the tacos ready when i go cause after i break you off all this bull shit could start again about me hitting 112 and getting stuck blah blah blah your a funny white boy its all good you cant take a loss you never give credit when its due its all good it shouldnt be team cracker should be team haters!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman




----------



## pinche chico

what a good way to start the year :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

u guys might do bigger inches but i got it;;and will give u a chance to get it


----------



## DIPN714

i hope nobodys sick


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 6 2010, 01:57 PM~16203940
> *sumbody needs to make a digital scale or mount a camera to get better readings :biggrin:
> *


DIGITAL SCALE WONT LIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## .TERRY.

NICE PICS


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

POST DA ELCO BIG MIKE;;THANKS


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2010, 04:26 PM~16205312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happened?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2010, 03:31 PM~16205384
> *POST  DA  ELCO  BIG  MIKE;;THANKS
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Dee68

The Dam was the business. wish I can see the Love Ones get some more love!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2010, 04:31 PM~16205384
> *POST  DA  ELCO  BIG  MIKE;;THANKS
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 6 2010, 10:00 PM~16204449
> *the king of radical hoppers is here boy all this shit talking let me run this down first they pulled up well they tried but ther truck couldn't make it up the drive way so all happy and his boys had to get out and push the truck and trailer up the drive way  and then they got up big fish got that on camera then egore i mean  hop the me both cars up and down no sticking side by side that was the shit then we put them on the stick happy u know u hit like 113-114 i told u that  and u agreed the i went and i cleared the stick then u told me out of ur own mouth u got me big dog but it's all good u even said u ain't building no more hoppers fuck this shit! look i never meant to crush ur dreams in the hopp game  but hey shit happens so look all this second switch  shit you look all at the bottom of my car u know thats some bullshit  u got hit and now u wanna have excuses to feel better but hey i didn't cry cuz u homies were pushing ur car back down so it wouldn't stick bottom line i live in az come see me i'm always going there fuk that  till we hop again u got broke the fuck off man! hahahaha get at me enough computer hopping or talking u know where i'm at  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 Damn happy say it isn't so. :0 :0 i know what your gonna say i'm on the same team so i'm hating. :biggrin: Not at all man shit to me both them cars are killin it.I saw the 62 in vegas happy i know what it do,bad ass for sure.Hell we are barely doing 95 and it's hard as hell to get it not to stick so i'm not gonna say shit about that.In my book you all both put it down. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Todd was just alittle higher. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 5 2010, 04:16 AM~16185733
> *Man! This was the one to be at! the hop was crazy, And I got it all! this will be on Vol.17. I'm glad to be a part of this event i hope everyone that won the belts enjoy them! Thanks Majestics for a great event and thanks to all the riders that came out to this event. Hope to see even more riders next big thanks going out to Alex and the Goodtimes C.C Family and Torres Empire!!! here are a few pics i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rollin getting all the footage. :biggrin: Damn wish i could have made it looks like everyone put it down.get at me dogg did you get my last pm?


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 6 2010, 04:33 PM~16205410
> *what happened?
> *


x2


----------



## blue jay

DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY PIX OF ELITES CARS FROM THE PICNIC??? PLEASE POST THEM IF YOU DO...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 6 2010, 04:51 PM~16206284
> *:0  :0 Damn happy say it isn't so. :0  :0 i know what your gonna say i'm on the same team so i'm hating. :biggrin: Not at all man shit to me both them cars are killin it.I saw the 62 in vegas happy i know what it do,bad ass for sure.Hell we are barely doing 95 and it's hard as hell to get it not to stick so i'm not gonna say shit about that.In my book you all both put it down. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Todd was just alittle higher. :biggrin:
> *


you werent even there shut your pussy ass up and the trailer e-brake got pulled off !!!!! stay in the midwest where i dont hear from you its better that way!!! :0 :0 :0 suburbun weenie!!!! :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 6 2010, 04:36 PM~16205448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY BIG MIKE GOT ANY WHEN IT WAS ON DA BUMBER


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 06:16 PM~16206596
> *you werent even there shut your pussy ass up and the trailer e-brake got pulled off !!!!! stay in the midwest where i dont hear from you its better that way!!!  :0  :0  :0 suburbun weenie!!!! :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## seicerodos

did someone say pussy and ass??? se me paro la pistola


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Jan 6 2010, 06:16 PM~16206596-->
> 
> 
> 
> you werent even there shut your pussy ass up and the trailer e-brake got pulled off !!!!! stay in the midwest where i dont hear from you its better that way!!!  :0  :0  :0 suburbun weenie!!!! :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ANGELBOY_@Jan 6 2010, 07:47 PM~16207787
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: now u got a lot to say haaaa


----------



## .TERRY.

:roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico

WUSSUP ROLL'N ? :wave: 

WHEN CAN WE PURCHASE THE NEWEST VIDEO ?


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 5 2010, 10:51 PM~16198815
> *dats clean !!!
> *


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

keep the Picnic photos coming pic's lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bthang64

dream team the best fucc the rest :biggrin: we got them pretty cars huh big spike :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 6 2010, 10:48 PM~16210481
> *dream team the best fucc the rest :biggrin: we got them pretty cars huh big spike :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: can't stop won't stop


----------



## BIGDMACK

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 6 2010, 11:48 PM~16210481
> *dream team the best fucc the rest :biggrin: we got them pretty cars huh big spike :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

wheres the vid of todd n happy


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 02:53 PM~16204397
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>what happen when the car turned around!! its all good!!!
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY

LOWRIDER GENERAL ... TOPIC OF THE VIDEO


----------



## JUST US

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519565


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 12:04 AM~16200350
> *I DON'T GIVE A FUC  LETS TAKE A BET B4 THE VIDEO IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT A ''G'' ON IT
> *



easy money for me!!! videos up !!! start crying!


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 7 2010, 02:34 AM~16211570
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519565
> *


dream team :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY




----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN'

:biggrin:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN'

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 6 2010, 03:00 PM~16204449
> *the king of radical hoppers is here boy all this shit talking let me run this down first they pulled up well they tried but ther truck couldn't make it up the drive way so all happy and his boys had to get out and push the truck and trailer up the drive way  and then they got up big fish got that on camera then egore i mean  hop the me both cars up and down no sticking side by side that was the shit then we put them on the stick happy u know u hit like 113-114 i told u that  and u agreed the i went and i cleared the stick then u told me out of ur own mouth u got me big dog but it's all good u even said u ain't building no more hoppers fuck this shit! look i never meant to crush ur dreams in the hopp game  but hey shit happens so look all this second switch  shit you look all at the bottom of my car u know thats some bullshit  u got hit and now u wanna have excuses to feel better but hey i didn't cry cuz u homies were pushing ur car back down so it wouldn't stick bottom line i live in az come see me i'm always going there fuk that  till we hop again u got broke the fuck off man! hahahaha get at me enough computer hopping or talking u know where i'm at  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN! IF THAT FOOL WANT'S THE WIN THAT BAD, LET'S SEE IF HE'S WILLIN' TO COME TO AZ TO GET IT...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Jan 7 2010, 01:00 AM~16211944
> *AMEN! IF THAT FOOL WANT'S THE WIN THAT BAD, LET'S SEE IF HE'S WILLIN' TO COME TO AZ TO GET IT...
> *



i will!!!!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 03:13 AM~16211981
> *i will!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN'

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 02:13 AM~16211981
> *i will!!!!!!
> *


ESTE FIN DE SEMANA LOCO, QUE SE HAGA LA PACHANGA! QUE DICES? AVER QUIEN ES EL MAS PERRO!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

112 my ass see what i meen the hate!!!!!!


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN'

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 02:17 AM~16211994
> *112 my ass see what i meen the hate!!!!!!
> *


AIN'T NO HATE HERE HOLMES...IF YOU WANT IT SO BAD, DO IT AGAIN....ES TODO LOCO.... :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

Take the 112, you were even complaining about the 108 they gave you Sunday.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 7 2010, 01:22 AM~16212007
> *Take the 112, you were even complaining about the 108 they gave you Sunday.
> *


cheer leader!!!! you guys are the meaning of a real hater chumps!!! what you wanna do??? :0


----------



## JOEY63RIVI

SO WHO WON??? LOLz


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN'

> _Originally posted by JOEY63RIVI_@Jan 7 2010, 02:54 AM~16212061
> *SO WHO WON??? LOLz
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2010, 11:39 PM~16211605
> *easy money for me!!! videos up !!! start crying!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 12:04 AM~16200350
> *I DON'T GIVE A FUC  LETS TAKE A BET B4 THE VIDEO IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT A ''G'' ON IT
> *


     :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ganso313

:wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 01:16 AM~16206596
> *you werent even there shut your pussy ass up and the trailer e-brake got pulled off !!!!! stay in the midwest where i dont hear from you its better that way!!!  :0  :0  :0 suburbun weenie!!!! :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   Give you props and you talk shit?and your calling everyone else haters?i will stay out here where we don't have to worry about you guys at all because you all don't travel.  And no i wasn't there but we've never had a truck no make it up a hill either. :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 7 2010, 02:47 AM~16207787
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: how come your ride wasn't there,didn't want to lose agian,or was the 5 hour drive to much. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S.A.S




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 07:41 AM~16212914
> *   Give you props and you talk shit?and your calling everyone else haters?i will stay out here where we don't have to worry about you guys at all because you all don't travel.  And no i wasn't there but we've never had a truck no make it up a hill either. :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0


> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jan 7 2010, 01:22 AM~16212007
> *Take the 112, you were even complaining about the 108 they gave you Sunday.
> *




hater!!!!!!!! ALL OF A SUDDEN IS QUITE LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER!!!!!! ACTIONS SPEAK FOR ME PATNA!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by bthang64+Jan 6 2010, 10:48 PM~16210481-->
> 
> 
> 
> dream team the best fucc the rest :biggrin: we got them pretty cars huh big spike :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big nuts_@Jan 6 2010, 10:54 PM~16210569
> *:biggrin: can't stop won't stop
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 08:43 AM~16212935
> *:uh:  :uh: how come your ride wasn't there,didn't want to lose agian,or was the 5 hour drive to much. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WERENT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE THERE TOO. AND DONT START UR BITCH ASS SHIT AGAIN I BROKE UR 30HR DRIVE TO VEGAS THE FUCK OFF.. UR TEAM CHEERED BUT I SHUT THEM THE FUCK UP WHEN I PUT IT RIGHT BACK ON THE BUMPER WITH 2 LICKS
I DIDNT HAVE NO BITCH ASS EXCUSSE THAT WEEKEND U DID 30HRS TO HOPP TWICE...WOW U PUT IT DOWN LIKE A SISSY!


----------



## seicerodos

majestics colors for the cheerleaders


----------



## seicerodos

suburban swinging drove 30 hrs to get brokeoff?? 


hey whatever happend to the shitheads from the midwest saying that every one was fake hopping?? remember those fools, crack must be free in the midwest


----------



## 48221

EBAY SAYS:

The biggest haters in the game are the ones who are claiming they're being hated on.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 7 2010, 05:27 PM~16218521
> * :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: take that lost!!!!! put that under belt!!!!! :0 :0 take that to the BANK!!!!! :0 :0 *


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 06:55 PM~16218899
> * :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: take that lost!!!!!  put that under belt!!!!! :0  :0 take that to the BANK!!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 7 2010, 06:27 PM~16218521
> *EBAY SAYS:
> 
> The biggest haters in the game are the ones who are claiming they're being hated on.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 7 2010, 02:29 PM~16215981
> *WERENT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE THERE TOO. AND DONT START UR BITCH ASS SHIT AGAIN I BROKE UR 30HR DRIVE TO VEGAS THE FUCK OFF.. UR TEAM CHEERED BUT I SHUT THEM THE FUCK UP WHEN I PUT IT RIGHT BACK ON THE BUMPER WITH 2 LICKS
> I DIDNT HAVE NO BITCH ASS EXCUSSE THAT WEEKEND U DID 30HRS TO HOPP TWICE...WOW U PUT IT DOWN LIKE A SISSY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 7 2010, 09:29 PM~16215981
> *WERENT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE THERE TOO. AND DONT START UR BITCH ASS SHIT AGAIN I BROKE UR 30HR DRIVE TO VEGAS THE FUCK OFF.. UR TEAM CHEERED BUT I SHUT THEM THE FUCK UP WHEN I PUT IT RIGHT BACK ON THE BUMPER WITH 2 LICKS
> I DIDNT HAVE NO BITCH ASS EXCUSSE THAT WEEKEND U DID 30HRS TO HOPP TWICE...WOW U PUT IT DOWN LIKE A SISSY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And you didn't drive anywhere to hopp twice? :wow: heah theres that video that shows me beating you.And i was gonna go but 30+ hours just to go up agianst guys that won't take a loss+You and darrel weren't there with cars anyways?I see alex put it down agian,only think missing was your elco under his regal like always. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 8 2010, 01:19 AM~16218411
> *suburban swinging drove 30 hrs to get brokeoff??
> hey whatever happend to the shitheads from the midwest saying that every one was fake hopping?? remember those fools, crack must be free in the midwest
> *


No we kicked ass watch for roll'n vol 16.  And those shitheads are still out here hoppin 40 inches. :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 10:39 PM~16221652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: And you didn't drive anywhere to hopp twice? :wow: heah theres that video that shows me beating you.And i was gonna go but 30+ hours just to go up agianst guys that won't take a loss+You and darrel weren't there with cars anyways?I see alex put it down agian,only think missing was your elco under his regal like always. :thumbsup:
> *


VIDEO DONT LIE BITCHES DO!!!!!!!!
SAT...NIGHT





SUNDAY NIGHT


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

I like this one!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 8 2010, 06:06 AM~16222065
> *VIDEO DONT LIE BITCHES DO!!!!!!!!
> SAT...NIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNDAY NIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sat night,sunday night=twice.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2010, 11:17 PM~16222234
> *sat night,sunday night=twice.
> *


MY CAR WENT TO THE BUMPER MORE TIMES IN ONE WEEKEND THEN U DID ALL YEAR!!!


----------



## JOEY63RIVI

DAMN I STILL DONT KNOW WHO WON ????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Jan 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16222225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 7 2010, 06:16 PM~16218363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majestics colors for the cheerleaders
> *


man fuck you dont bring up club names in to this.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:scrutinize:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 8 2010, 08:24 AM~16224583
> *man fuck you dont bring up club names in to this.
> *


x2


----------



## Dee68

good lookin out on giving a few of our cars some air play......the 1st was a very good look at the dam.....Love Ones rip L. A. CC







> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 09:09 PM~16157965
> *im putting them up as soon as they upload, bear with me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee68

Thanx Majestics, had a blast @ the dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 09:27 PM~16158171
> *Chinese Man :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 8 2010, 06:46 AM~16222577
> *MY CAR WENT TO THE BUMPER MORE TIMES IN ONE WEEKEND THEN U DID ALL YEAR!!!
> *


Our car drove and had a front batt,and was not all busted up like yours,and we've been hopping it for over 12 years.How long you have that elco 1 maybe 2. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 8 2010, 01:16 AM~16218363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majestics colors for the cheerleaders
> *


Those ares yours huh,because at home you run around cheering for the dreamteam. :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 8 2010, 03:42 PM~16228084
> *Our car drove and had a front batt,and was not all busted up like yours,and we've been hopping it for over 12 years.How long you have that elco 1 maybe 2. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


man shut up already. you cry way to much. you lost to me when u came to the west so suck it up!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Jan 6 2010, 05:06 PM~16206474
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY PIX OF ELITES CARS FROM THE PICNIC??? PLEASE POST THEM IF YOU DO...
> *


i have a pic of the silver lincoln. i'll post it when i get home


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 8 2010, 04:08 PM~16228928
> *man shut up already. you cry way to much. you lost to me when u came to the west so suck it up!!
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 8 2010, 09:24 AM~16224583
> *man fuck you dont bring up club names in to this.
> *


X13 :angry:


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## BIGDMACK

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 7 2010, 07:16 PM~16218363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majestics colors for the cheerleaders
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: THATS NOT COOL HOMEBOY


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 9 2010, 12:08 AM~16228928
> *man shut up already. you cry way to much. you lost to me when u came to the west so suck it up!!
> *


never that brother,i took that win.Come out here for a rematch.If i lost i would. :0


----------



## seicerodos

i put majestics cuz it seems only majestics are fighting with happy,
soif i hurt any feelings my bad, i cant comment on the hop cuz iwas not there but tosave tears u guys won and u hopped 200 inches, (ya dejalos happy,tu diles que si, diles que la tienen mas grande tambien) :biggrin:


----------



## JOEY63RIVI

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 8 2010, 08:54 PM~16231381
> *i put majestics cuz it seems only majestics are fighting with happy,
> soif i hurt any feelings my bad, i cant comment on the hop cuz iwas not there but tosave tears u guys won and u hopped 200 inches, (ya dejalos happy,tu diles que si, diles que la tienen mas grande tambien)    :biggrin:
> *




lolz so who won lolZ post pik of tha winnning car


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Jan 2 2010, 01:10 AM~16159551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homies 59 rag! He builds top notch rags :thumbsup:
> *


YES HE DOES, GOOD JOB CARLOS ONE OF THE NICEST 59 RAGS OUT THERE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lilwill1999

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Jan 8 2010, 07:57 PM~16230808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## bthang64

THE BIG M BABY DREAM TEAM GET IT HOW U LIVE ? MAJESTICS OR NOTHIN STR OUTTA COMPTON


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## BIGDMACK

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 9 2010, 03:38 AM~16234342
> *THE BIG M BABY DREAM TEAM GET IT HOW U LIVE ? MAJESTICS OR NOTHIN STR OUTTA COMPTON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilwill1999

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 9 2010, 03:54 AM~16231381
> *i put majestics cuz it seems only majestics are fighting with happy,
> soif i hurt any feelings my bad, i cant comment on the hop cuz iwas not there but tosave tears u guys won and u hopped 200 inches, (ya dejalos happy,tu diles que si, diles que la tienen mas grande tambien)    :biggrin:
> *


I'm not from out there and i'm not fighting with no one,i'm just having fun.they both put it down 116 is fucking crazy period.I don't see why after every hopp it turns to this fuck you ,no fuckyou shit,we all do this for the luv of lowriding,at least i do. :biggrin:


----------



## bmack

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 7 2010, 05:16 PM~16218363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majestics colors for the cheerleaders
> *


MAN FUCK YOU HOMIE U HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT THE CLUB PUTO WAZ UP HOMIE!!! ITS ALL ABOUT THE BIG M


----------



## 86bluemcLS

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 1 2010, 09:57 PM~16157853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats my boi robs caprice from arizona majestic i had the car on the side of my house to hold for the night its clean as shit but he wont give me it :angry: :tears:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 9 2010, 05:20 PM~16238605
> *I'm not from out there and i'm not fighting with no one,i'm just having fun.they both put it down 116 is fucking crazy period.I don't see why after every hopp it turns to this fuck you ,no fuckyou shit,we all do this for the luv of lowriding,at least i do. :biggrin:
> *


I GOT TO AGREE WIT YA' ON DATT ONE..... IT'S WHAT TAKES THE FUN OUT OF THE WHOLE THANG :nosad:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 7 2010, 06:16 PM~16218363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majestics colors for the cheerleaders
> *


:machinegun: :guns: :angry: FUCK YOU HATER.


----------



## seicerodos

i guess i dont understand why u think im hating, i pointed out that every one bashing happy just happened to be a majestic, if anything u guys brought up the club, and i already told you todd hopped 200 inches so what more u want, its funny cuz alot of people that are in clubs or just into lowriding will say over and over that it has nothing to do with gangs but as far as i can see u guys are disproving that,


but its all good,


----------



## six 2

HEY DUDE WE DON'T GANG BANG IF THAT IS WHAT YOU ARE REFERING TOO. YOU THREW UP SOME PALM PALMS LIKE WE ARE SOME BITCHES. YOU DISRESPECTED US. :angry: AND WE DON'T LET NO ONE DISRESPECT THE "M". BECAUSE WE DON'T DISRESPECT OTHER PEOPLE.


----------



## lay m low

I wasnt there i seen the pictures fuck what hes talking about aslong as it wasnt no fighting or shooting the M plaque put it down they had a hell of turn out i dont no no other car club that make shit happen for use riders 2 have something 2 do 3 days in a row so if you dont have nothing postive 2 say just dont say shit cuz you are old enough 2 no that that is how shit get started big M keep doing what you doing i followed bart from lancaster 2 the delano show and broke my fronte 2 back hose and who help me with out asking any questions THE M PLAQUE and they didnt no me from adam so partner your fucking hating im done with it it is what it is you said what you said the bottom line is your hating :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 9 2010, 07:23 PM~16240428
> *i guess i dont understand why  u think im hating, i pointed out that every one bashing happy just happened to be a majestic, if anything u guys brought up the club, and i already told you todd hopped 200 inches so what more u want, its funny cuz alot of people that are in clubs or just into lowriding will say over and over that it has nothing to do with gangs but as far as i can see u guys are disproving that,
> but its all good,
> *


I LOOKED AT ALL YOUR POSTS AND TOPICS,,,AND IT LOOKS LIKE ALL YOU DO IS CRITISIZE AND TALK SHIT LIL MAN,,SO GROW THE FUCK UP AND DONT INSTIGATE WHAT YOU DONT KNOW !!!!
NO ONE MENTIONED YOUR NAME SO SIT BACK RELAX AND TAKE NOTES !!!!!!!!


----------



## lay m low

A ROUGE JUST LET IT GO IT WAS A GOOD ASS FUNCTION JUST LEAVE IT ALONE BE FOR IT GET 2 A LEVEL IT DONT NEED TO GET TO NOW IF ANYBODY AGREE WITH ME SOMEBODY TELL THAT FOOL THE SAMETHING IM OUT


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 5 2010, 11:06 PM~16199079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at all that lotion


----------



## BIGDMACK

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Jan 10 2010, 01:02 AM~16242274
> *I wasnt there i seen the pictures fuck what hes talking about aslong as it wasnt no fighting or shooting the M plaque put it down they had a hell of turn out i dont no no other car club that make shit happen for use riders 2 have something 2 do 3 days in a row so if you dont have nothing postive 2 say just dont say shit cuz you are old enough 2 no that that is how shit get started big M keep doing what you doing i followed bart from lancaster 2 the delano show and broke my fronte 2 back hose and who help me with out asking any questions THE M PLAQUE and they didnt no me from adam so partner your fucking hating im done with it it is what it is you said what you said the bottom line is your hating  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lay m low

a bigdmack if you was at the deleno show i was the one who drove the 2 tone 90 brougham the blk and red one with the quarter walls you guys call them 2 inch whit walls im from northern cali and i was at the inviduals picnac on the 4th of july in 2009 you guys keep doing what you doing I will drive down there next year 2 see you guys function in person and im comeing on the pavement from stockton not a trailor so il get with you guys in 2011 keep it low rideing pimpin one love from LAY M LOW peace


----------



## regalman85




----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 7 2010, 06:16 PM~16218363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majestics colors for the cheerleaders
> *


looks like you brought up the club to me! they were talking about hopping.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Anyone going to post up anymore videos of the people cruising at the picnic? I know there were alot of people film with there personal camera so post them up.. 
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PymBun6HqwU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PymBun6HqwU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
NOT MY VIDEO BUT SHARING THE LOVE... Had a great time at the picnic. VERY PEACEFUL and RELAXING...
AG!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

nice video we need more posted ! :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jan 11 2010, 08:36 AM~16253702
> *nice video we need more posted ! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Jan 9 2010, 08:23 PM~16240428
> *i guess i dont understand why  u think im hating, i pointed out that every one bashing happy just happened to be a majestic, if anything u guys brought up the club, and i already told you todd hopped 200 inches so what more u want, its funny cuz alot of people that are in clubs or just into lowriding will say over and over that it has nothing to do with gangs but as far as i can see u guys are disproving that,
> but its all good,
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 5 2010, 12:07 AM~16187343
> *my bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: how high did you get


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## .TERRY.

TTT :happysad:


----------



## eastbay_drop

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 11 2010, 02:55 PM~16256713
> *:thumbsup: how high did you get
> *


hella high, nothin but contact smoke all day LOL :roflmao: 

nah they gave me 60"s


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 12 2010, 03:17 PM~16268802
> *hella high, nothin but contact smoke all day LOL  :roflmao:
> 
> nah they gave me 60"s
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Donny Biggs

Just dropping back by to show sum love to the Big M! 

Make sure you head down to the Santana Car Club 30th Ann Party!~ Jan 23rd.. Club Ember.. Anaheim ..

*CLICK HERE to see a cool video of 30 years of Santana Car Club! *


----------



## toons

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 12 2010, 05:17 PM~16268802
> *hella high, nothin but contact smoke all day LOL  :roflmao:
> 
> nah they gave me 60"s
> *


lol they dont know what real bomb smoke is lol you know the good shits in the bay thats cool tho bro Im glad to see you where out there doing your thing


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 01:44 AM~16275290
> *Just dropping back by to show sum love to the Big M!
> 
> Make sure you head down to the Santana Car Club 30th Ann Party!~ Jan 23rd.. Club Ember.. Anaheim ..
> 
> CLICK HERE to see a cool video of 30 years of Santana Car Club!
> *








:thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

:0


----------



## Donny Biggs

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 13 2010, 06:12 PM~16281777
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



WOW I got to do it like that next time! :0 Gracias!


----------



## calbombas




----------



## groucho

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
*SOME FOOTAGE WAS TAKEN AT THE PICNIS[BR]
THANX HOMIES FOR REPRESENTING, MUCH LUV! HELLAFYDE RECORDS*


----------



## groucho

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
*SOME FOOTAGE WAS TAKEN AT THE PICNIC
THANX HOMIES FOR REPRESENTING, MUCH LUV! HELLAFYDE RECORDS*


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 16 2010, 03:25 PM~16310761
> *<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> SOME FOOTAGE WAS TAKEN AT THE PICNIS[BR]
> THANX HOMIES FOR REPRESENTING, MUCH LUV! HELLAFYDE RECORDS
> *


DAMN HOMIE THAT SHIT WAS BANGIN :thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 16 2010, 02:25 PM~16310764
> *<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> SOME FOOTAGE WAS TAKEN AT THE PICNIC
> THANX HOMIES FOR REPRESENTING, MUCH LUV! HELLAFYDE RECORDS
> *


----------



## .TERRY.

From a Japanese Lowrider Magazine


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 12:47 PM~16215013
> *:0
> say that</span>*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 18 2010, 06:12 PM~16331294
> *say that
> *


 :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 17 2010, 06:28 PM~16319836
> *From a Japanese Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 18 2010, 08:52 PM~16332982
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## 86bluemcLS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 18 2010, 07:12 PM~16331294
> *say that
> *


whats up big all hows is the elco doing??


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:44 AM~16275290
> *Just dropping back by to show sum love to the Big M!
> 
> Make sure you head down to the Santana Car Club 30th Ann Party!~ Jan 23rd.. Club Ember.. Anaheim ..
> 
> CLICK HERE to see a cool video of 30 years of Santana Car Club!
> *


nice rides and fine ass ladies :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Jan 17 2010, 07:28 PM~16319836
> *From a Japanese Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Terry what magazine is that?


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 22 2010, 08:53 AM~16374961
> *Hey Terry what magazine is that?
> *


im not sure, the photographer sent it to me and said it was "custom lowrider magazine". i dont know if thats the name or not. ill call him tomorrow to find out. it comes out next week


----------



## BIGDMACK

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

man i smoked so much that weekend  the hop was high i was high at the hop gettin high i was fucking beautiful :biggrin: :biggrin:   i think everyone that was with me ended up with contact highs and i smoked blunts and doobs all day with hella hopper homies


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

see there i go again i mean IT was fucking beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 23 2010, 12:13 PM~16386207
> *see there i go again i mean IT was fucking beautiful :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .TERRY.

Japanese Magazine








Link to full size picture


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## prestige

Prestige car club will be there,coming from imperial,ca :wow:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Mar 1 2010, 08:31 PM~16766790
> *Prestige car club will be there,coming from imperial,ca :wow:
> *


the show has already passed


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 20 2010, 11:42 PM~16360059
> *whats up big all hows is the elco doing??
> *


elco doing fine


----------



## let me ryd

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 1 2010, 08:28 PM~16156998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wizzard

Will Majestics arrange a New years day picnic 2011?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 12 2010, 09:10 AM~19050729
> *Will Majestics arrange a New years day picnic 2011?
> *


We were thinking the same thing here in Bakersfield if it was going to go on this New Years Day. New Years Day is on a Saturday so we'll see...


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by Wizzard+Nov 12 2010, 09:10 AM~19050729-->
> 
> 
> 
> Will Majestics arrange a New years day picnic 2011?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MicrophoneFiend_@Nov 13 2010, 11:51 AM~19059046
> *We were thinking the same thing here in Bakersfield if it was going to go on this New Years Day. New Years Day is on a Saturday so we'll see...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 13 2010, 05:12 PM~16281777
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


  BADD ASS VIDEO!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

*THAT WAS TIGHT!!!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 16 2010, 03:25 PM~16310764
> *<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> SOME FOOTAGE WAS TAKEN AT THE PICNIC
> THANX HOMIES FOR REPRESENTING, MUCH LUV! HELLAFYDE RECORDS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------

